# 03/14 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: How Will Shane Respond to AJ's Outburst



## Ace

Shane suspends AJ for verbally attacking him last week, AJ snaps and beats him to a pulp.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

Shane tells Styles that he can choose any match he wants at Wrestlemania but the main event and Styles will say that he just wants the main event if I am not getting it either he will say that he wants to go to RAW or He wants Shane himself.


----------



## Donnie

AJ loses his shit and kicks the fuck out of Shane, maybe even nukes him with a Clash off the steps. Bryan runs down and suspends him but then thinks better of it and says he will face a "unique" superstar at Mania. And that man is NAKA!

Don't ruin my fantasy booking, please :mj2


----------



## Brock

You can nearly see Nikki's arse crack again.

Oh it's It's everybody's favorite WM match outside of Goldberg/Brock :side: I'm sure they'll kick off with Shane/AJ with Shane addressing what happened last week until AJ comes out and interrupts and they have a bit of a ding dong. I'm sure they'll do their best to build this best they can tho.


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> AJ loses his shit and kicks the fuck out of Shane, maybe even nukes him with a Clash off the steps. Bryan runs down and suspends him but then thinks better of it and says he will face a "unique" superstar at Mania. And that man is NAKA!
> 
> Don't ruin my fantasy booking, please :mj2


Well Donnie, I hate to be that guy, but considering Shane is on the official WM poster and Naka isn't......yeah.

It's happening buddy. You're in the denial phase. Then will come sadness, then anger, then acceptance, or whatever order it's actually in.


----------



## Mox Girl

I hope WWE confirms Dean/Corbin this week. It's obvious that's the match cos they're both on the Mania poster :lol Confirm it and give us a good stip, please!!


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> Well Donnie, I hate to be that guy, but considering Shane is on the official WM poster and Naka isn't......yeah.
> 
> It's happening buddy. You're in the denial phase. Then will come sadness, then anger, then acceptance, or whatever order it's actually in.


I appreciate you giving it to me straight, Stinger. You're a good brother of WF and a good poster. 

I'll officially accept the match and because my dude AJ is in it, I will fully support it


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> I appreciate you giving it to me straight, Stinger. You're a good brother of WF and a good poster.
> 
> I'll officially accept the match and because my dude AJ is in it, I will fully support it


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I dont know, just from that it doesn't really seem like its going to be the most exciting SDL ever.

I dont know why they're bothering with the tag division now, just kill it. Its so obvious they dont give a shit about the tag division, any time they spend on it now just feels like wasted time.

Hopefully there's no match that involves Becky v Mickie v Alexa as those three need to be separated pronto. 

And I'm not very excited for the Mizanins v Cena's stuff this week. Miz and Maryse got to stand tall last week so I'd imagine Nikki and Cena get to stand tall this week, and you just know its going to be cheesy. Miz and Maryse are these kinda cool, entertaining characters while Cena and Nikki are just cheesy babyfaces. This feud works best with Miz and Maryse getting the best of the Cenas most of the time, that also helps build Miz up to look credible enough to face Cena after Ambrose killed all his momentum. And especially with Nikki and Cena 99% likely to win at WM, then its smart to make Miz look strong so he can absorb the loss without looking like shit again.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Wait, Ambrose jumped from the vehicle before reaching the medical facility? I certainly missed that one, so I guess that means he will most likely be at the show tonight, instead of taking the week off to sell the beat down. Hopefully, he stands tall over Corbin for once.

Becky will probably go after Natalya tonight after leaving her high and dry in that tag match. Also Mickie and Alexa will have some kind of confrontation as well. Don't know what the hell they're going to do with Carmella. Since she's one of the available divas for this match, she can finally do something worthwhile, instead of floating around being involved in other people feuds. Her and Ellsworth might as well get in Orton's business while they're at it.

Speaking of Orton, I can't wait to see how Wyatt will retaliate after being M.I.A. last week.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> I can't wait to see how Wyatt will retaliate after being M.I.A. last week.


Burns down Randy's house :maury


----------



## 1990WCW

Just please book Corbin vs Ambrose for Mania, that's all I care about!! 

Maybe with a falls count anywhere stipulation....


----------



## DammitChrist

- What does Shane McMahon have to say to AJ Styles after his outburst from the fallout last week?
- Will Bray Wyatt get revenge on Randy Orton after losing his Compound a couple of weeks ago?
- Will the Usos become the new challengers for American Alpha's tag titles at Wrestlemania 33?
- Who else will compete in the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal?
- How will an injured Dean Ambrose get the advantage over Baron Corbin?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Alright_Mate

Don't really care about Styles vs Shane, I'd take a Styles Clash on Shane tonight though.
No doubt we will get a Wyatt appearance, hoping for a Harper appearance too.
Ambrose vs Corbin is building nicely.
Miz/Maryse vs Cena/Nikki is garbage.
Women's Division has been terrible but thankfully we are now seeing some sort of direction.
Finally we will probably get Ziggler vs Mojo fpalm


----------



## Frost99

Salvation truly resides on Tuesday night's for myself period...........


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Think they're going to go all out on tonight's show. Shane/AJ, Bray/Orton, Ambrose/Corbin, I expect a lot of progression tonight. I'm ready!


----------



## starsfan24

Thank God it's Tuesday.


----------



## imthegame19

1990WCW said:


> Just please book Corbin vs Ambrose for Mania, that's all I care about!!
> 
> Maybe with a falls count anywhere stipulation....




Tonight I expect them to officially book Ambrose/Corbin, Cena&Nikki/Miz&Maryse and AJ/Shane for Mania tonight. With Dolph Ziggler and others announcing there in Andre the Giant Rumble.




Dangerous Nemesis said:


> *Wait, Ambrose jumped from the vehicle before reaching the medical facility? I certainly missed that one, so I guess that means he will most likely be at the show tonight, instead of taking the week off to sell the beat down. Hopefully, he stands tall over Corbin for once.*
> 
> Becky will probably go after Natalya tonight after leaving her high and dry in that tag match. Also Mickie and Alexa will have some kind of confrontation as well. Don't know what the hell they're going to do with Carmella. Since she's one of the available divas for this match, she can finally do something worthwhile, instead of floating around being involved in other people feuds. Her and Ellsworth might as well get in Orton's business while they're at it.
> 
> Speaking of Orton, I can't wait to see how Wyatt will retaliate after being M.I.A. last week.



Brock Lesnar F5 Lesnar on a car windshield last year a few hours before Raw. Ambrose still appeared on Raw later that night. So nothing Corbin did to him was going to keep him out. Ambrose character is supposed to be a Mick Foley like tough guy character. The only time he's going to miss tv with a injury angle is if there taking him off tv for a reason. Like back in 2014 when they did the injury angle so he could go film a movie.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

In my eyes: the key objective of SD tonight is to at least begin to match up Orton's animosity with Bray's animosity. If sponsor deals and Orton allow it: I've advocated a Raven/Sandman situation. Regardless, in story, Bray has taken a week off to regroup and plot. Thus there has to be an action to make this personal to Orton as well. 

If Bray comes out tonight with just a promo saying "I am going to kill you" and that is it: that would be a failure imo. Gotta turn the heat back up.


----------



## Honey Bucket

They better bring back Bray effectively tonight. If I see him backstage in his bloody broom closet again threatening Randy then I'll shit in Road Dogg's hat.


----------



## TD Stinger

Honey Bucket said:


> They better bring back Bray effectively tonight. If I see him backstage in his bloody broom closet again threatening Randy then I'll shit in Road Dogg's hat.


Agreed.

To put this in perspective, Randy burned down his Family Compound containing the remains of deceased sister. So, crazy shit.

If Bray just cuts the same promo from the back he always does that’s a huge let down. And if it is the case, he better cut the best damn promo of his career.

The only way SD should end tonight, IMO, is Bray over Orton’s lifeless body. And hell don’t stop there, get crazy with it. I’m talking like Shane Dropkicking Kane into a literal dumpster fire crazy:


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Mango13

Excited for this show tonight


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

As much as it sucks that AJ isn't in the mainevent, he is definitely a top star for the company, one that carries alot of the interest in the brand/company. 

Interested to see what happens with him and Shane.


----------



## Crasp

It'll be nice to watch it an hour ealier tonight.


----------



## Mainboy

Crasp said:


> It'll be nice to watch it an hour ealier tonight.


:nod

I agree


----------



## Crasp

Mainboy said:


> :nod
> 
> I agree


----------



## Mox Girl

Honey Bucket said:


> They better bring back Bray effectively tonight. If I see him backstage in his bloody broom closet again threatening Randy then I'll shit in Road Dogg's hat.


Ok, this post made me crack up :lol



I think we might be seeing for Dean/Corbin - Corbin comes out and cuts a promo on how he took Dean out and that and says he's not there, but Dean comes out and surprises him and they brawl. THEN their match is confirmed, cos I'm sick of WWE dragging their heels on that.


----------



## genghis hank

Going to watch the whole show tonight. 2am is a much more reasonable time to get to bed lol.


----------



## Ace

Kurt Angle is in the building :mark: :mark: :mark:

I hope he has an in ring segment...


----------



## Mainboy

One Winged Angel said:


> Kurt Angle is in the building :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> I hope he has an in ring segment...


wens3


----------



## HiddenViolence

Mainboy said:


> wens3


:lmao That Owens GIF gets me every time


----------



## RiverFenix

I think they use Kurt to sell/set-up AJ vs Shane. Everybody remembers Angle vs Shane and the suplex through the glass spot, while also having been in the ring numerous times with AJ in TNA, so he can use this history with both try and sell this shit sandwich. 

Now if Shane declined to fight AJ and instead introduced Kurt Angle to do his fighting for him and gave us Angle vs Styles at WM...


----------



## Ace

Would be a huge waste to not have Kurt appear in a segment tonight...


----------



## Taroostyles

It will be interesting if they actually acknowledge TNA on screen for once, there's no way to explain the AJ-Angle connection without it.


----------



## Mainboy

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think they use Kurt to sell/set-up AJ vs Shane. Everybody remembers Angle vs Shane and the suplex through the glass spot, while also having been in the ring numerous times with AJ in TNA, so he can use this history with both try and sell this shit sandwich.
> 
> Now if Shane declined to fight AJ and instead introduced Kurt Angle to do his fighting for him and gave us Angle vs Styles at WM...


<<<< that will be me if that happens :bateman


----------



## Mango13

Almost time for the A show :mark:


----------



## starsfan24

I love the A show.

Please can we get Kurt Angle's music tonight. I'll mark tf out.


----------



## wkc_23

AJ vs Shane fpalm


----------



## wwe9391

lol Kurt wont be making an appearance tonight. HOF is going to be the first time you see him.


----------



## Uptown King

SDL time.


----------



## Lok

Here we go!


----------



## Uptown King

Angle vs. Styles would of been awesome for WM.


----------



## Phaedra

well they're doing it we just need to accept it i suppose.


----------



## Mango13

God I fucking love AJ


----------



## starsfan24

Mickie vs. Alexa tonight :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

God, I would love to see AJ and DBry


----------



## AngryConsumer

I just want to see AJ stiff Shane once in their match...


----------



## TD Stinger

Shane’s getting a beating tonight.

Hopefully he doesn’t take the Styles Clash tonight. I doubt he’s taken that move before and I’d rather he not fuck up his neck.


----------



## starsfan24

No Mauro or Otunga?


----------



## Mango13

Only 2 commentators this week? thank god


----------



## Headliner

It's only 2 commentators? Thank god.


----------



## wkc_23

2 man commentary? Hmm, nice.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

This could've been an AJ/Bryan angle :frown2:


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Alright_Mate

GOAT Styles


----------



## Uptown King

This promo should be good. Styles/Shane can be a good storyline the way its been built up and with promos between the two. The match itself should not be bad and Styles can carry Shane to a good match.


----------



## TD Stinger

So where the hell is Mauro Ranallo? Don’t care about Otunga.

Also, why is this man not a babyface again? Hopefully after Mania.


----------



## Xenoblade

Aj is a good wrestler but a terrible heel.


----------



## Griselda

AJ walking out to his music without posing and stuff looks so weird. :lol


----------



## starsfan24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841503385786421250


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AJ showing that fire !


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Thank god, no Mauro. No Mamma Mia's for one night!


----------



## wkc_23

Circus Monkey :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

The fans want to cheer AJ...WWE should turn him.


----------



## I am the Storm

The P1 himself, the best performer in the world today, the rightful #1 contender, the Phenomenal AJ Styles:woo:mark::woo
:bow


----------



## DammitChrist

AJ Styles being treated like a circus monkey :tripsscust


----------



## starsfan24

AJ out here speaking facts. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

AJ Styles totally makes sense.


----------



## Headliner

Good point AJ. Orton should be wanted for arson.:lol


----------



## Uptown King

TD Stinger said:


> So where the hell is Mauro Ranallo? Don’t care about Otunga.
> 
> Also, why is this man not a babyface again? Hopefully after Mania.


Styles should go tweener. Keep his cocky attitude and the way he is now but also fighting heels.


----------



## Phaedra

well hahahaha, when you put it like that lol.


----------



## Mordecay

This face promo lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

That line about Orton :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AJ speaking nothing but truth.


----------



## TD Stinger

Funny enough pro wrestling is basically the only “world” where you can practically attempt murder and get rewarded for it.

Well that and the NFL.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

AJ Styles out here making Tyson Kidd proud with all these facts


----------



## SureUmm

and then Randy Orton burns down Bray Wyatt's house :lmao


----------



## starsfan24

Good stuff AJ.


----------



## wkc_23

Strong promo from Aj


----------



## I am the Storm

AJ with dat truth:banderas

Now he gets a McMahon....

...*spits*

Fuck the McMahons. Each and every one of them.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

:lmao kale chips!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Way to book a heels, Vince. Make them speak the truth and feel sympathetic.


----------



## Uptown King

It would make much more sense if Styles was turned during this program but keep Shane and Daniel Bryan as faces as SDL doesn't need heel authority figures.


----------



## Hawkke

What did that mic ever do to him? What a brutal man..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

AJ is G.O.A.T... I just wish he was 10 years younger.


----------



## Mra22

Great promo from AJ :clap


----------



## Ace

Wow this AJ-Shane feud is dead as fuck.

Crowd couldn't give a shit about it... they know it leads to fucking Shane fpalm

They want to cheer for AJ but this is all leading to a match no one gives a shit about.

I can't believe Shane doesn't get it, put your ego aside and give AJ a match with Angle or Nakamura.

People are only going to turn on Shane, he's stupid not to realize it.


----------



## SureUmm

I love AJ Styles promos.

2014 me is dead.


----------



## TD Stinger

So, AJ's going to Raw then? Lol.

Either that or he'll say he quits unless he gets a match with Shane at WM with no rules.


----------



## Trophies

A 2 man commentary table...what a strange sight


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Also Styles lookin good in dem jeans. No **** {gay community}.


----------



## Griselda

One Winged Angel said:


> Wow this AJ-Shane feud is dead as fuck.
> 
> Crowd couldn't give a shit about it... they know it leads to fucking Shane fpalm


Bro the crowd is gonna pop huge for AJ beating the Jordans off Shane.


----------



## Mango13

TD Stinger said:


> So, AJ's going to Raw then? Lol.


I really really hope this doesn't happen


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

A.J. being pretty much 100% spot-on with his criticisms, but of course the WWE will want him viewed as a heel regardless of his complaints being justifiable. :lol

Oh well, hopefully he goes over Shane-O at 'Mania and gets back into title contention soon thereafter.


----------



## Xenoblade

i predict some iconic shane mcmahon punches in AJ's future.


----------



## SureUmm

Styles should just murk Shane with strikes like he did Ellsworth. It'd get him over more than having a "great match" with a 50 year old venture capitalist.


----------



## Hawkke

TD Stinger said:


> Funny enough pro wrestling is basically the only “world” where you can practically attempt murder and get rewarded for it.
> 
> Well that and the NFL.


And coushy jobs at ESPN right after that!


----------



## Uptown King

One Winged Angel said:


> Wow this AJ-Shane feud is dead as fuck.
> 
> Crowd couldn't give a shit about it... they know it leads to fucking Shane fpalm
> 
> They want to cheer for AJ but this is all leading to a match no one gives a shit about.
> 
> I can't believe Shane doesn't get it, put your ego aside and give AJ a match with Angle or Nakamura.
> 
> People are only going to turn on Shane, he's stupid not to realize it.


A match with Angle at WM would of been great.


----------



## Taroostyles

Seems to be leading to AJ going to Raw which has been reported for awhile. 

Only question is what big name goes over to SD. Not gonna be Roman, Balor, or Seth that's for sure. I'll guess KO.


----------



## Ace

TD Stinger said:


> So, AJ's going to Raw then? Lol.
> 
> Either that or he'll say he quits unless he gets a match with Shane at WM with no rules.


 Yeah, AJ is going to Raw. Man they really are fucking SD...


----------



## Xenoblade




----------



## -XERO-

Game of Thrones said:


> AJ with dat truth:banderas
> 
> Now he gets a McMahon....
> 
> ...*spits*
> 
> Fuck the McMahons. Each and every one of them.


*BUT NOT ED!*


----------



## Uptown King

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> A.J. being pretty much 100% spot-on with his criticisms, but of course the WWE will want him viewed as a heel regardless of his complaints being justifiable. :lol
> *
> Oh well, hopefully he goes over Shane-O at 'Mania and gets back into title contention soon thereafter.*




I believe Styles will win the match, no reason to give Shane the win.


----------



## Mox Girl

I missed the first 5 or so minutes of the show, guess I didn't miss much except AJ rambling?


----------



## Ace

I love how they're calling out their own shit.

AJ not having a match 3 weeks out from WM is a fucking joke.

And no, Shane is not a match.. it does nothing for AJ, Shane needs AJ.


----------



## Uptown King

Ambrose Girl said:


> I missed the first 5 or so minutes of the show, guess I didn't miss much except AJ rambling?


A good promo done by Styles.


----------



## wkc_23

TD Stinger said:


> So, AJ's going to Raw then? Lol.
> 
> Either that or he'll say he quits unless he gets a match with Shane at WM with no rules.


I sure hope the fuck not. Smackdown just screams AJ.


----------



## Mango13

is there anyone left on the roster that hasn't turned on Becky? lmfao


----------



## Hawkke

Remember when Becky Lunch used to have a unique steam punk looking character? Neither does anyone at WWE.


----------



## Simply Flawless

SD should end with Orton getting arrested for arson :booklel :ha


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> I missed the first 5 or so minutes of the show, guess I didn't miss much except AJ rambling?


Ramling?Thingscouldbeworsewe'veallseenhowsomecutpromosbefore.

Then again, at least it was 10 minutes unlike most chalk on board Rollins promos.


----------



## Mordecay

All available women

Not putting Carmella on the graphic

...


----------



## wkc_23

I say it every week, but holy fucking yum, Becky's thighs :rusevyes


----------



## SureUmm

Natalya has a criminology degree.

I bet she got some serious fetish fuel out of those textbooks.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Although WWE wouldn't do it, it'd be interesting to see the SD Women's match be a ladder match, however since I think that match will be part of the 12 hour pre-show, it'll probably be a Diva's Women's Battle Royale.


----------



## Uptown King

One Winged Angel said:


> I love how they're calling out their own shit.
> 
> AJ not having a match 3 weeks out from WM is a fucking joke.
> 
> And no, Shane is not a match.. it does nothing for AJ, Shane needs AJ.


I think Styles should still be WWE World Champion. Should of beat Cena at the RR and followed it up by successfully defending the title at the Elimination Chamber and go on to face Orton at WM with the title on the line.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

SureUmm said:


> Styles should just murk Shane with strikes like he did Ellsworth. It'd get him over more than having a "great match" with a 50 year old venture capitalist.


Lol. Book it! 

At this point I just wanna see AJ destroy Shane. I'm talking blood and a concussion at minimum. 

:nash


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL at "all available women" and they only have 3 in the picture. Carmella should be in it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> All available women
> 
> Not putting Carmella on the graphic
> 
> ...


They so disrespectful to Baemella fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger

Good job Becky, you weren’t duped by the traditional stupid babyface trope.


----------



## SureUmm

John Cena's gonna bury Becky 6 feet deep for stealing his and Darling Nikki's STF.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

One Winged Angel said:


> Ramling?Thingscouldbeworsewe'veallseenhowsomecutpromosbefore.


It was a good joke :lol but fam you know d*mn well Ambrose sh*ts on AJ on the mic. And I'm a fan of both.


----------



## Taroostyles

Can someone explain to me why the camera angle is like this every single week? Am I the only one bothered by it?


----------



## Xenoblade

*AJ styles I'm gonna fuck you up at wrestlemania you big meanie...*


----------



## Uptown King

Taroostyles said:


> Seems to be leading to AJ going to Raw which has been reported for awhile.
> 
> Only question is what big name goes over to SD. Not gonna be Roman, Balor, or Seth that's for sure. I'll guess KO.


Angle could be the one to replace Styles on SDL or Nakamura.


----------



## Ace

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It was a good joke :lol but fam you know d*mn well Ambrose sh*ts on AJ on the mic. And I'm a fan of both.


 He's better, but he's nowhere as good as marks make him out to be. I'm not a fan of his million words a second promos.

You need to breath and allow people to digest take in what you're saying. If he was assessed on his promos, he'd lose marks because he's talking too fast and making it difficult for the assessors to understand what he's trying to say.

AJ is not as confident, sure but at least you can understand what he's saying.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Uptown King said:


> It would make much more sense if Styles was turned during this program but keep Shane and Daniel Bryan as faces as SDL doesn't need heel authority figures.


- I would turn AJ face and keep him on SDL.
- Turn Dean heel.
- Trade Cesaro to SDL and turn him heel, send Kalisto to RAW.
- Push Crews more as an ass kicking face.
- Push Corbin to the main event as a monster heel
- Create a mixed faction stable on SDL, maybe mid/upper-mid card level. Face/heel undecided.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> They so disrespectful to Baemella fpalm


Dude, I had to wait almost a year to see Peyton in the NXT intro video, hell, even Aaliyah was on it, so I know how you feel


----------



## TD Stinger

wkc_23 said:


> I sure hope the fuck not. Smackdown just screams AJ.


I was mostly joking. I mean the whole AJ to Raw rumor has never really been a concrete one. I haven’t heard one reliable source report it. In fact, I’m pretty sure it started with some small site and everyone has run with it since.

We’ll see what happens in the future but if they do lose him they better be getting a lot back in return from Raw and NXT.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Mugging of Cena said:


> At this point I just wanna see AJ destroy Shane. I'm talking blood and a concussion at minimum.


lol. I like it. 

But no need for all the rage. I think people forget it would have been Shane vs. Brock. At least now we get to see some nice spots/moves.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Becky Lynch's thighs makes me go.


----------



## BrieMode

OK! WHERE IS CARMELLA IN THE GRAPHIC? :argh:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

One Winged Angel said:


> He's better, but he's nowhere as good as marks make him out to be. I'm not a fan of his million words a second promos.


He's pretty d*mn great, top 5 on the roster imo. Depends on what the marks you're referring to are saying. If they're saying he's an Austin or something on the mic then of course not.


----------



## Taroostyles

Uptown King said:


> Angle could be the one to replace Styles on SDL or Nakamura.


Angle is not gonna wrestle long term and Nak is probably headed to Raw too.


----------



## TD Stinger

Michinoku Driver on the outside, nice.


----------



## Uptown King

Taroostyles said:


> Angle is not gonna wrestle long term and Nak is probably headed to Raw too.


RAW already has Joe so SDL should get Nakamura.


----------



## Mox Girl

That tweet on the screen about AJ ripping up somebody's lottery ticket :lmao


----------



## Ace

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He's pretty d*mn great, top 5 on the roster imo. Depends on what the marks you're referring to are saying. If they're saying he's an Austin or something on the mic then of course not.


 Being able to say 1,000 words a second doesn't make you a great promo. He's better than AJ and the others because he's more confident. I don't think he's top 5 because his delivery isn't consistent. Sometimes he's good other times yougetamillionwordsasecondAmbrose.


----------



## Xenoblade

Natalia is god awful.. 

she is one of those "I'm bad because the script says so" type heels.

Nothing feels natural about her character...


----------



## Mango13

I know this wont be a popular opinion but anyone else getting sick of Becky matches? it's literally the same fucking match each week


----------



## starsfan24

Becky got a win!

Ok there it is.


----------



## wkc_23

There's that IDIOT Ellsworth :lol


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Mella not happy about being left off that available women graphic


----------



## Mordecay

Even when she wins Becky always ends up looking like a geek lol


----------



## the_hound

jbl and Phillips on announcing duties WTF, i hope its not aa case of them doing the first hour then changing it to dding to it in the 2nd hour

womens division is a joke


----------



## Alright_Mate

What's this? Becky on a winning streak.


----------



## Mango13

Carmella :mark:


----------



## Trophies

Oh hey Carmella


----------



## redban

I think my boy Shane o' Mac gonna give AJ a beating tonight


----------



## TD Stinger

Becky got a clean win, nice.
@marky Whipwreck, it’s your girl.


----------



## BrieMode

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! QUEEN MELLA *_________*


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Man, Becky can't stand tall even when she wins.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> lol. I like it.
> 
> But no need for all the rage. I think people forget it would have been Shane vs. Brock. At least now we get to see some nice spots/moves.


Ah I ain't even mad. I think WWE is just doing a good job of making me feel for Styles character. 

That said, it's Ambrose who is the perfect opponent for Shane. Really good at gimmick/hardcore matches and earlier in the year there was a small story arc where Dean was really pissing off Shane.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

One Winged Angel said:


> Being able to say 1,000 words a second doesn't make you a great promo. He's better than AJ and the others because he's more confident. I don't think he's top 5 because his delivery isn't consistent. Sometimes he's good other times yougetamillionwordsasecondAmbrose.


You're highly over-exaggerating. Yes he can promo fast but it's all understandable he's by far the most diverse with his delivery which is a plus.


----------



## Ace

LOL WM moment and WM classic... they're shooting themselves in the foot.

They know they're not giving AJ a WM moment or match which can be a classic, they rather give him the bosses son :lmao


----------



## Meeki

I'd wreck Carmella to pieces


----------



## wwetna1

the_hound said:


> jbl and Phillips on announcing duties WTF, i hope its not aa case of them doing the first hour then changing it to dding to it in the 2nd hour
> 
> womens division is a joke


Muaro and Otunga both couldn't make the trips due to weather


----------



## DammitChrist

AJ Styles in that garage-sized parking lot :cena4


----------



## SureUmm

So what's up with the announce team? No Mauro, no Otunga?


----------



## Uptown King

I wonder if Cena would have his own talk show someday on a network like NBC, like a late night talk show.


----------



## starsfan24

I was just waiting for her to get destroyed by someone post match. Immediately Mella does the job. Lmao


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Hate on him if you want but Cena be putting on for the WWE


----------



## Ace

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You're highly over-exaggerating. Yes he can promo fast but it's all understandable he's by far the most diverse with his delivery which is a plus.


 Those promos are horrible. 

If I did a presentation like Ambrose'smillionwordsamilepromos, I would be fired.


----------



## Mox Girl

Too bad Nikki didn't get slimed :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

CARMELLA SHOWING THEM HOES WHO'S FABULOUS :mark::mark:


----------



## Griselda

Carmella! wens3


----------



## the_hound

miz and maryse to get gunged


----------



## Phaedra

time to get the popcorn out. lol


----------



## Mordecay

Miz out to keep killing Cena on the mic :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

I hope Ellsworth wins the ATGMBR


----------



## Leather Rebel

Where's Mauro?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

One Winged Angel said:


> Those promos are horrible.
> 
> If I did a presentation like Ambrose'smillionwordsamilepromos, I would be fired.


No they're far from horrible they're actually really good and again you're highly over-exaggerating.


----------



## TD Stinger

Leather Rebel said:


> Where's Mauro?


They said he got stuck at home due to a blizzard.


----------



## Mox Girl

Mauro isn't there cos he got caught in a blizzard and couldn't make it cos flights got cancelled I'm guessing. I don't know about Otunga, I think they said he's filming something.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Uptown King said:


> I believe Styles will win the match, no reason to give Shane the win.


Same. I actually like Shane-O, but squandering A.J. on him is beyond asinine. :tripsscust



Mugging of Cena said:


> Also Styles lookin good in dem jeans. No **** {gay community}.


----------



## HiddenViolence

AJ Styles really isn't good on the mic. He sticks to the same tone throughout.


----------



## Mox Girl

Why does Ellsworth keep holding his neck? :lol


----------



## Mango13

Carmella totally gonna use Ellsworth to win the title at mania calling it now


----------



## starsfan24

Maryse :mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Business about to pick up :mark:


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Miz = King Midas (on the mic)


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Miz TV? sleep:sleep


----------



## Mox Girl

I actually look forward to seeing Miz and Maryse now. I just want to hear what Miz is gonna say now.


----------



## Lok

FaceTime Heel said:


> Miz = King Midas (on the mic)



<3 that song :lol


----------



## Mordecay

That pop lmao


----------



## AmWolves10

Why did Miz get a random jobber entrance at 8:35pm?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Damn. Looks like I missed a good episode of Talking Smack.


----------



## Headliner

Cena is so marrying Nikki at Mania.


----------



## Mox Girl

I really like Maryse's wedding ring, it's gorgeous.

LOL at Miz's line about LA :lol


----------



## SureUmm

Miz's robot Cena voice is great, more more more


----------



## the_hound

wwetna1 said:


> Muaro and Otunga both couldn't make the trips due to weather


fuck, forgot about the snow storm


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I can see Cena/Nikki winning at WrestleMania...then John Cena proposing afterwards, in the ring.


----------



## I am the Storm

Miz killed Cena with truth on Talking Smack. And I'm not even a fan of Miz but, honestly, total rape, IMO,


----------



## starsfan24

What is that necklace Maryse is wearing?? Good lord that looks awkward.


----------



## DoubtGin

did Maryse forget her lines there


----------



## Mox Girl

Seriously, this storyline is making John and Nikki look like heels.


----------



## Taroostyles

Take the mic away from maryse


----------



## BrieMode

MARYSE AND HER TEA :clap: YAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## wwetna1

Maryse is serving that big gulp size tea


----------



## FaceTime Heel

So this culminates with Cena popping the question to Nikki and the next season of Total Bellas is going to Brie/D-Bry's baby and Cena/Nikki's wedding...I got it.


----------



## Hawkke

How are these two the heels again? Can anyone explain this to me?


----------



## TD Stinger

Yeah, we’re getting a marriage proposal at Mania.

And this feud has gone total soap opera.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Maryse showing emotion, good work.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

What's Maryse's finisher?


----------



## AmWolves10

Thats a fucking nice ring tbh.


----------



## Lothario

Maryse from top to bottom is incredible. That accent :banderas


----------



## Bryan Jericho

I'd think they'd be having Maryse wrestle at some point, because she sucked so damn bad. Lord Maryse is awful on the mic. Same old Maryse


----------



## safc-scotty

Maryse is babyface? :lmao


----------



## ManixLiquid

Maryse's skin is orange, yellow or gold? I can't tell...


----------



## the_hound

OOOOOH something sexy about a women calling another women a bitch


----------



## Irrelevant

I don't like how every single Nikki feud since she's returned has revolved around her relationship with Cena. It's just really repetitive.


----------



## SureUmm

Holy crap Maryse, this is a hell of a promo.


----------



## Mordecay

Maryse is bad at promos

that goes the bitch dropping


----------



## Stellar

Hysteria said:


> I can see Cena/Nikki winning at WrestleMania...then John Cena proposing afterwards, in the ring.


Yep. It sure looks like thats what they are setting up for.


----------



## sbuch

Damn I was just about to say the truth hurts before JBL did lol


----------



## wwetna1

Miz and MAryse are bringing such heat to this its silly. AJ is doing the same with Shane. The ability to talk can sell a match that looks bad on paper.


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh no, Nikki has a mic -_-


----------



## Xenoblade

sorry but miz and maryse are the more likable couple..

They are more 200x more geniune than cena and nikki.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Nikki's shorts look shorter kada

Good work [user]Eva MaRIHyse[/user]


----------



## starsfan24

Ok Maryse.

:banderas


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Damn, Maryse is killing the great vibe that Miz is bringing.


----------



## Mordecay

Nikki is worse at promos


----------



## Nicky Midss

John cena suckssssss

JOhn cena suckkkssss


----------



## sbuch

Ugh Nikki wants to talk ..


----------



## Phaedra

let's ask Maria Kanellis about Bella blocking power lol.


----------



## AmWolves10

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> What's Maryse's finisher?


The French Kiss

Not sure if she will still do it though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

brb bathroom break


----------



## wwetna1

Cena is background comedy


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Pretty good mic work from Nikki.


----------



## starsfan24

Lmaooo Miz.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Maryse > Nikki
in everything.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Hahahahahaha @ Miz.


----------



## BrieMode

MARYSE >>>> NIKKI Wh00ps


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh, here comes Daniel to be biased and favour John and Nikki, cos he hates Miz.


----------



## Uptown King

Looks like D-Bry is here to set up the WM match and also Nikki vs. Maryse next week.


----------



## Empress

Miz and Maryse are gifts from above. I love these two and this soap opera drama!


----------



## AmWolves10

Phaedra said:


> let's ask Maria Kanellis about Bella blocking power lol.


i feel like Maryse should just "pipebomb" this and just talk about the Maria situation.


----------



## THughes87

Ok, Miz and Maryse just sold Wrestlemania


----------



## the_hound

piss off daniel bryan


----------



## starsfan24

Just leave Daniel. please.


----------



## Mordecay

Ok this is so cool


----------



## Mra22

Punch him Daniel! :mark:


----------



## the_hound

lol miz's facial expressions


----------



## starsfan24

Daniel Bryan with the grinds my gears promo.


----------



## Mango13

God Cena gets more cringe worthy every week


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Miz needs to slap the kale chips out of DB's mouth.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

lol. I though this match been announced and that's what all this drama was about.


----------



## Mra22

Nikki is so cute


----------



## Mordecay

Again, how come Miz, Maryse and AJ are the heels in this show?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

#FacePunchingExtravanganza?!?! lol that sht is corny af but whatever. D-Bry is still my boy.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Cena wasted thank you vince


----------



## wwetna1

Damn Nikkki stays frisky with Cena on tv lol


----------



## Xenoblade

john and nikki are garbage together cannot stand them or their overacting for the cameras.


----------



## sbuch

John Cena and Nikki Bella remind of the worst versions of those jock football high school guy characters and the most popular hot highs chool girl characters .... and those characters typically are the antagonists in the any story


----------



## Uptown King

I can see a finger poke of doom type situation with Alex Bliss and Mickie James.


----------



## Mox Girl

Miz and Maryse are the most likeable people in this storyline :lol Def cheering for them at Mania.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Daniel Bryan always a highlight. Especially after a Miz segment. THANK YOU DANIEL! THANK YOU DANIEL!


----------



## Mra22

AJ standing in the back looking like a drug dealer :lol


----------



## Phaedra

Kelly Kelly name drop makes me wonder if she gets somehow involved in the feud with maryse and nikki. would be slightly cool if she ran in at wm and threw it for maryse.

doubt it cause we all know this match is so Jawn can propose to Nikki and look like a real boy. aint no strings on him.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow i literally wanna puke at how Nikki acts over Cena, bitch about to fucking rape him live on tv because a tag match was announced.


----------



## Trophies

After Cena and Nikki win at WM...live sex celebration.


----------



## TD Stinger

I think Bryan’s getting a shot in at WrestleMania, even if it’s just a punch in the face.

But this feud, I don't know. I mean they're doing the best they can with it but it still sucks to me that this was the hand SD was dealt.


----------



## BrieMode

Nikki and Cena are so cringe together.. i can't :argh:


----------



## Alright_Mate

Yes Chants just for the sake of Yes Chants.

This feud sucks, when their Mania' match finishes all you get is shrugged shoulders.


----------



## DoubtGin

Cena & Nikki's relationship does not sound believable at all.

Will be interesting to see if they really marry.


----------



## Uptown King

sbuch said:


> John Cena and Nikki Bella remind of the worst versions of those jock football high school guy characters and the most popular hot highs chool girl characters .... and those characters typically are the antagonists in the any story


Well Miz and Maryse are not faces neither necessarily so this is kind of like heels vs. heels.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

What's wrong with y'all?!

RAW may be shiet, but the RAW TV show thread is always lit, SDL be in that watered down chill shiet....

GET HYPE Y'ALL!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart

Miz and Maryse speaking the truth.


----------



## starsfan24

It's Alexa time :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

If we get the proposal or some other stupid shit at Mania, I'm def gonna use that as my bathroom break :lol


----------



## Mra22

What would be hilarious is if Cena turns heel at Mania and refuses to marry Nikki :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

FaceTime Heel said:


> So this culminates with Cena popping the question to Nikki and the next season of Total Bellas is going to Brie/D-Bry's baby and Cena/Nikki's wedding...I got it.


We have a winner! :lol


----------



## Xenoblade

Mordecay said:


> Again, how come Miz, Maryse and AJ are the heels in this show?


or Bray Wyatt for that matter who was lied too, deceived, and got his house burned down by Randy Orton.


----------



## Bret Hart

More womens wrestling? Fuck this shit.


----------



## SAMCRO

Nikki and Cena come off as the most phony fuckers on the planet, and they both know how to spin very good bullshit to negate the truth.


----------



## Mordecay

Ambrose Girl said:


> If we get the proposal or some other stupid shit at Mania, I'm def gonna use that as my bathroom break :lol


Don't you like "true" love? :lol


----------



## wwe9391

Miz & Maryse better go over at WM


----------



## Mra22

starsfan24 said:


> It's Alexa time :mark:


Correction, it's hotness time


----------



## Gimme More

The Maryse promo gave me chills!


----------



## RapShepard

Kayfabe wise I never got the "the boss isn't here yet" storyline. Why is the boss late to a show lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

sbuch said:


> John Cena and Nikki Bella remind of the worst versions of those jock football high school guy characters and the most popular hot highs chool girl characters .... and those characters typically are the antagonists in the any story


Except for real life, cos no one likes neeeeeerds.


----------



## Uptown King

TD Stinger said:


> I think Bryan’s getting a shot in at WrestleMania, even if it’s just a punch in the face.
> 
> But this feud, I don't know. I mean they're doing the best they can with it but it still sucks to me that this was the hand SD was dealt.


Cena vs. Miz would of been better I agree. Or they could of had Cena along with Styles against Orton and Bray in a fatal four way for the WWE World Championship.


----------



## Irrelevant

So Mickie's face now?


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Wow i literally wanna puke at how Nikki acts over Cena, bitch about to fucking rape him live on tv because a tag match was announced.


Well some girlfriends are highly affectionate when they're happy lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Okay maybe I'm having Cabin fever and I'm confused, but why is everyone talking about a proposal? 

You can't book them, their supposed to a surprise, and Nikki can always say no. Highly doubt that's happening at Mania


----------



## AmWolves10

Mra22 said:


> What would be hilarious is if Cena turns heel at Mania and refuses to marry Nikki :lol


More of a face turn than a heel turn lmao.


----------



## Bret Hart

Miz should go over at Wrestlemania... The guy is too good to be in the mid-card.


----------



## the_hound

need this outfit back mickie


----------



## Mango13

Alexa :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

So is Mickie James a tweener now?


----------



## Mra22

Irrelevant said:


> So Mickie's face now?


Yes


----------



## wkc_23

Alexa looking good af as always.


----------



## starsfan24

Now Carmella gets added to the graphic.


----------



## Mra22

Alexa..... <3


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Okay maybe I'm having Cabin fever and I'm confused, but why is everyone talking about a proposal?
> 
> You can't book them, their supposed to a surprise, and Nikki can always say no. Highly doubt that's happening at Mania


Try tell that to Billy & Chuck.


----------



## Irrelevant

Lol so now Carmella's in the graphic? What happened before?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Bliss' buns... :banderas :banderas :banderas :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Trophies

Alexa's ass looking extra thick.


----------



## starsfan24

Good lord Alexa. :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

Good experience for Bliss this.


----------



## I am the Storm

John's girlfriend ruining the segment with "waaaaahhhh....I don't know what you're talking about! I don't have any stroke".

:lol

And now the GM that didn't want to be seen/was to remain behind the scenes, is here to announce a match for his wife's sister's boyfriend that won't commit to his sister in law.

:lol

And now the little GM, who is supposed to be impartial, wants to "punch Miz in the face"...:lol...but isn't physically capable of doing so is going to order his non-commital hopefully brother in law to do it for him!

:lol

Not too biased much, hmmm?

Awful, awful shit right there.

Oh, well. At least the Smackdown LIVE women's champion, Alexa Bliss, is here to improve the show.

:banderas


----------



## Mordecay

Don't know about you guys, but I hate this trend of wrestlers wrestling in their merch, I get that they have to promote it, but promote it in your entrance, not during a match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Top to bottom, Alexa is the sexiest lil' thing competing in the E. Too bad JoJo doesn't wrestle...bruh..


----------



## Mra22

Smackdown should do a special show where all we get to watch is Alexa for 2 hours :mark:


----------



## BrieMode

Ok they add queen Mella! Lucky SD :clap


----------



## Meeki

Crowd is now completely dead


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Sorta pissed that Mickie has usurped Alexa for the title of best female body on the SD roster. Oh well, at least Little Miss Bliss has her beat in the face department and is an actual champion. >


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I hate this trend of wrestlers wrestling in their merch, I get that they have to promote it, but promote it in your entrance, not during a match


I get that she wants to promote her merch and thats fine, that being said I hate that shes been wearing it lately for obvious reasons lol


----------



## DoolieNoted

the belt is way too big for Alexa to wear it like that..


----------



## AmWolves10

Mordecay said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I hate this trend of wrestlers wrestling in their merch, I get that they have to promote it, but promote it in your entrance, not during a match


agreed, it makes them look kind of ridiculous.


----------



## SAMCRO

The Crowd really gives no fucks about Mickie in any way, she got crickets upon her return and shes continued to get crickets even now.


----------



## Mra22

Gainn said:


> the belt is way too big for Alexa to wear it like that..


Who cares  she looks adorable regardless


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> The Crowd really gives no fucks about Mickie in any way, she got crickets upon her return and shes continued to get crickets even now.


They just don't know how to take her at this point, she turned face but it was rather weird.


----------



## wkc_23

Perfect Plex :mark:


----------



## Irrelevant

I don't like these colors on Alexa's gear. The blue and black is her best one imo.


----------



## Bret Hart

End this shit.


----------



## JDP2016

I really wish dudes libido around here wouldn't get in the way when the women come out. Do any of you get laid?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Mickie looking so good. 

And Alexa's butt cheeks :yum:


----------



## Mordecay

Mango13 said:


> I get that she wants to promote her merch and thats fine, that being said I hate that shes been wearing it lately for obvious reasons lol


Not just her, a lot of wrestlers doing it these days


----------



## wkc_23

Man, that was a bad match.


----------



## starsfan24

Gotta love making the champions look strong.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

JDP2016 said:


> Do any of you get laid?


Well I'm married. So.... no. :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

Well that was shit & botchy.


----------



## Mra22

Ouch


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Champions losing on free TV.

Where have I heard that rant again?!

LMFAO. 

WWE u gay bruh.


----------



## Uptown King

I guess Mickie James will end up in the match for the SDL Womens title.


----------



## Mordecay

Womens champions in both brands are such geeks these days


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow Mickie that kick is god awful, just stick to the Mickie DT.


----------



## Meeki

JDP2016 said:


> I really wish dudes libido around here wouldn't get in the way when the women come out. Do any of you get laid?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


I've been laid more times than you've posted absolute trash on here


----------



## Mox Girl

Mickie sold that shot from Alexa really well :lol


----------



## the_hound

champion made to look like a joke, i can't be arsed tonight


----------



## wkc_23

Of course, the champ always loses on the weekly shows.


----------



## Abisial

Alexa looked like she almost dumped Mickie on her neck when she did that first hair toss.


----------



## I am the Storm

Another champion pinned clean.
:fuck

:fuck:fuck

:fuck:fuck:fuck


----------



## Xenoblade

mickie's return has been a complete flop.. The crowds just don't care about her at all.


----------



## razzathereaver

What the fuck was that ending? Alexa jumping around like a retard and Mickie taking advantage of that?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Never thought I could be less invested in a Bliss match since that abortion she had with Cameron a long while ago in NXT. :serious:

Oh well, she's still mai sparkly waifu. :sk


----------



## SAMCRO

Mickie has really under performed since her return, her matches against Becky wasn't that good either.


----------



## starsfan24

Get him AJ! :mark:


----------



## redban

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Champions losing on free TV.
> 
> Where have I heard that rant again?!
> 
> LMFAO.
> 
> WWE u gay bruh.


They're pushing the storyline that Alexa has the odds against her, so she needed to lose. Plus, Mickie is arguably the greatest women's wrestler since Trish retired; she can take this match.


----------



## Uptown King

Damn AJ!


----------



## Mango13

AJ beating the fuck out of Shane :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss

Aj killing Shane :banderas

Blood :mark


----------



## wwe9391

BEAT HIS ASS AJ!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LMFAO @ AJ.

Damn this shiet funny bruh!

DAYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM through the window!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That's how you put some heat on AJ.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Damn it looked like Shane bumped hard against that car.


----------



## starsfan24

YESSSS AJ! :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

WHOOP HIS ASS, AJ! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mra22

Let's go AJ :mark:


----------



## AmWolves10

champion loses as usual.


----------



## Headliner

Nice beatdown.

Finlay appearance.


----------



## Kinjx11

she turned to a grandmother lolz


----------



## Trophies

Aj destroying Shane. Damn.


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh cool, random Finlay appearance


----------



## Alright_Mate

AJ FUCKING STYLES
GOAT FINLAY


----------



## Gimme More

Wow! Smackdown be doing some craaazzzy shit lately :mark:


----------



## the_hound

the match needs to be a no dq, non sanctioned street fight

BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## ElTerrible

That´s what you get for showing up late for work. Too bad Mick didn´t do the same to Steph.


----------



## SAMCRO

AJ does realize Shane was the one who wanted him in the title match at WM right? It was Daniel Bryan who wouldn't agree to it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:mark: at A.J. beating Shane like a bottom bitch that owes him money.

Oh shit, a wild Finlay appeared!


----------



## DoubtGin

Good segment.


----------



## I am the Storm

Shane gettin' whooped while he wears skinny jeans!:lol

These modern men and their painted on pants. Fuckin' geeks!:lol


----------



## starsfan24

Look at Finlay out here.


----------



## BrieMode

wkc_23 said:


> Man, that was a bad match.


like always with Alexa. Sis is cute but she is green af ;/ Becky should be a champion


----------



## Mra22

YESSSSS!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Damn, Shane got that ass busted! :lol.. He was bleeding on the top of his head.


----------



## Mordecay

He was actually bleeding wow, that was one hell of a beating


----------



## Kinjx11

for the record the blade was in shane's right hand


----------



## Abisial

SAMCRO said:


> AJ does realize Shane was the one who wanted him in the title match at WM right? It was Daniel Bryan who wouldn't agree to it.




He's being a heel, his actions aren't supposed to be correct.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

that looked real


----------



## Phaedra

Good segment, he's bleeding like a bitch as well, fuck. 

also, like Renee's 'oh no' lol.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

AJ Styles is jacked and Shane's shoes are very squeaky lol!


----------



## AngryConsumer

I'M INTRIGUED, WWE! 

YOU HAVE MY MOTHERFUCKING ATTENTION! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mra22

Kinjx11 said:


> for the record the blade was in shane's right hand


Really ?


----------



## Mordecay

If this ends up with AJ getting drafted to RAW :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## wkc_23

BrieMode said:


> like always with Alexa. Sis is cute but she is green af ;/ Becky should be a champion


I don't think she's green. Her and Mickie just doesn't have that great of chemistry.


----------



## SAMCRO

Abisial said:


> He's being a heel, his actions aren't supposed to be correct.


Just seems like bad storytelling to me. Had Shane been the one against AJ being in the match it would make alot more sense.


----------



## Uptown King

*


SAMCRO said:



AJ does realize Shane was the one who wanted him in the title match at WM right?

Click to expand...

*


SAMCRO said:


> It was Daniel Bryan who wouldn't agree to it.


I guess that is how Styles will remain heel and Shane face during this whole thing. Also it was to set up Styles vs. Shane at WM so that is why he attacked Shane not D-Bry. Plus Shane is the SDL Commissioner so he gets the last call.


----------



## Kinjx11

Mra22 said:


> Really ?


yeah i saw it


----------



## Phaedra

I suppose he's just working on WWE logic. Randy committed a felony and got a wm main event for a championship, he thought why not beat up the boss and put his head through a fucking car window and see what i end up with lol.


----------



## Kratosx23

SAMCRO said:


> AJ does realize Shane was the one who wanted him in the title match at WM right? It was Daniel Bryan who wouldn't agree to it.


Shane outranks Daniel Bryan, he could've just declared AJ the #1 contender, but he didn't. He made him earn it, which didn't go well, thus it's Shane's fault in his mind.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Kinjx11 said:


> she turned to a grandmother lolz


She's been in decline for a minute. A lack of melanin in dat skin will do it to ya.


----------



## Griselda

One Winged Angel, you can't tell me 20 minutes of Styles raping Shane at Mania won't be fun as hell to watch. :lol


----------



## BrieMode

wkc_23 said:


> I don't think she's green. Her and Mickie just doesn't have that great of chemistry.


same thing with Becky and Naomi? :aj3


----------



## Mra22

AJ is the best. :mark:


----------



## Mango13

Why did renee still have the mic in her hands? lol


----------



## the_hound

uncensored blood FTW


----------



## SAMCRO

That was an awesome beatdown by AJ fucking Styles, i'm just not a fan of him being stuck with Shane at WM.


----------



## wkc_23

Shane got busted open the hard way. What a champ.


----------



## JC00

BrieMode said:


> like always with Alexa. Sis is cute but she is green af ;/ Becky should be a champion


Like always? 

When's the last time Becky had a good match? Matches with Mickie were meh and the match with Natalya earlier was shit.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Theyre proudly showing blood without any silly camera work! Im impressed.


----------



## Mra22

It's good to see blood again, feels like the attitude era.


----------



## SAMCRO

Holy shit is that Tom Savini behind the announcers in the crowd?


----------



## the_hound

WTF usos


----------



## Hawkke

Hawkke said:


> How are these two the heels again? Can anyone explain this to me?


I somehow suspected not.


----------



## Scholes18

If I were CM Punk I'd use that medical conference with Shane as evidence in his case.


----------



## Mordecay

AJ getting DB booed :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:, this guy is a god


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

What happened in the first hour? Did I miss anything important?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Big black officer in the back aint saying sht, lol. Prolly thinking to himself like "Damn AJ, I been in your shoes before".


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Wow, a storyline firing that doesn't look trumped up. :clap Colour me impressed.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

WHAT


----------



## wwetna1

Glass window was a nice tribute to Kurt lol


----------



## Mra22

This story feels like the attitude era


----------



## sbuch

Awesome I love whatre theyre doing with AJ...shld just got all the way and have him arrested ala stone cold


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Brutal fucking beat down. That's what I've been clamoring for. Now Bryan needs to get a taste. 

Kill Styles Kill!

:nash


----------



## AmWolves10

that was an attitude era esque segment lol.


----------



## I am the Storm

Bryan getting boos when "firing" AJ Styles.:banderas.

AJ is the star of Smackdown and it ain't even close.


----------



## Mox Girl

What's the bet Shane will overrule Daniel, AJ won't be fired and instead he'll announce the match at Mania.


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah fire AJ for that, but Baron Corbin gets no punishment at all for trying to kill Dean Ambrose with a forklift.


----------



## Uptown King

sbuch said:


> Awesome I love whatre theyre doing with AJ...shld just got all the way and have him arrested ala stone cold


Except in this story the wrestler is the heel and the authority figure the face.


----------



## Meeki

AJ fired. Rip Styles


----------



## Mango13

Ambrose Girl said:


> What's the bet Shane will overrule Daniel, AJ won't be fired and instead he'll announce the match at Mania.


I mean that's the only thing that makes sense after that.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I still hate this idea of Styles/Shane at WrestleMania... but going down the road of a non-sanctioned match/street fight is definitely the way to go. 

Ala, Kurt/Shane or HBK/Vince... 

Color me heavily intrigued as the direction that they're going in.


----------



## Hawkke

Ahh good grief stop with the fake somber!! Get some damn life in this!!!


----------



## wkc_23

wwetna1 said:


> Glass window was a nice tribute to Kurt lol


Yezzir. That match was great


----------



## Mordecay

SO if a man beats another man gets escorted out but if a man burns another man's house gets a title shot?

WWE Logic at its finest


----------



## Xenoblade

lol you alreayd showed us this, then went to commerical, then showed it agian, then went to commercial..

but thanks for showing us AGAIN.


----------



## SAMCRO

Man thats cool af to see Tom Savini in the crowd, dudes a horror legend.


----------



## starsfan24

Fuck off Mojo.


----------



## Mango13

Why is Mojo Rawley coming out with 45 minutes left in the show? he should be out at the start if at all


----------



## Uptown King

Ambrose Girl said:


> What's the bet Shane will overrule Daniel, AJ won't be fired and instead he'll announce the match at Mania.


That is exactly what will happen.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Fire Mojo next please


----------



## AngryConsumer

Game of Thrones said:


> Bryan getting boos when "firing" AJ Styles.:banderas.
> 
> AJ is the star of Smackdown and it ain't even close.


Who's the MF star of WWE again, boys and girls?! 

His name is A. J. Styles. :mark:


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

screw american alpha lets watch MOJO


----------



## Phaedra

I hope Braun makes you first Mojo.


----------



## southrnbygrace

If only DB actually had the power to fire Styles


----------



## Alright_Mate

Oh I fucking knew it.

Ziggler vs Mojo, fuck off.


----------



## starsfan24

COME ON DOLPH!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

HEELZIGGLER


----------



## Hawkke

Whoot Jobber vs Jobber match!


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X

dolf ziggler sucks


----------



## sbuch

Uptown King said:


> sbuch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome I love whatre theyre doing with AJ...shld just got all the way and have him arrested ala stone cold
> 
> 
> 
> Except in this story the wrestler is the heel and the authority figure the face.
Click to expand...

Idk Vince was never cheered against Austin


----------



## the_hound

wtf daniel bryan


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

This Shane and AJ feud isn't to bad so far. I'm interested.


----------



## starsfan24

Mojo is a disgrace.


----------



## Trophies

Shouldn't the Andre the Giant Battle Royal be for something...like a future title shot...


----------



## Mordecay

Bathroom break


----------



## Griselda

KILL HIM ZIGGLER


----------



## Cryptvill

Would it be cool if Shane put Styles into a do-or-die match vs someone of shanes picking? Like Finn Balor or even better... Nakumara? That'd be dope.


----------



## SAMCRO

Are they seriously leaving American Alpha off the show AGAIN?! Tag champs have been absent for 3 weeks straight now.


----------



## Uptown King

Cryptvill said:


> Would it be cool if Shane put Styles into a do-or-die match vs someone of shanes picking? Like Finn Balor or even better... Nakumara? That'd be dope.


Or Kurt Angle.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ugh this is boring. Give me some Dean Ambrose instead :lol


----------



## Headliner

So much for that Ziggler heel turn that had potential.


----------



## Donnie

This is legit going to turn AJ into the top face of SD

That brawl was fucking fantastic and Shane sold like death

Loved the Usos being like "Dude that was WAY to far, you're about to get fired" this paints what AJ did as the WORST thing ever, which in turn helps sell the match.

Speaking of that, AJ getting arrested and having the crowd boo felt like an AE storyline, you know like when that Austin guy who attack that Vince fellow. I think some might remember it. 

I'm now on board for this match and I hope they steal the show.


----------



## Cryptvill

Trophies said:


> Shouldn't the Andre the Giant Battle Royal be for something...like a future title shot...


I agree. It's something SO easy to gurantee. Perhaps a shot at the IC or US title is fine. 

But having the match with the winner getting nothing is not really fun or enjoyable....

Maybe even a chance at any title OTHER than the world titles.


----------



## Uptown King

SAMCRO said:


> Lol are they seriously leaving American Alpha off the show AGAIN?! Tag champs have been absent for 3 weeks straight now.


Tag team division is a joke on SDL and WWE in general.


----------



## Taroostyles

What was that


----------



## Phaedra

SAMCRO said:


> Lol are they seriously leaving American Alpha off the show AGAIN?! Tag champs have been absent for 3 weeks straight now.


their 'storyline' about who they would face at wm was advertised. i think it's likely they're on next and randy will finish up with a wee fifteen minuter.

EDIT: scrap that ... pissed the fuck off rn.


----------



## Mango13

Okay how may times in 10 minutes are they going to show this replay lol

LOL the camera in the car


----------



## Kinjx11

Dolph needs a thick beard


----------



## BrieMode

Wow Ziggler's match is a bathroom break. Struggle is real XD


----------



## wwe9391

lol there was a camera in the car.


----------



## Griselda

Headliner said:


> So much for that Ziggler heel turn that had potential.


It has potential, they just keep putting him against people no one gives a fuck about.


----------



## Hawkke

A camera inside the bloody car?? Come on!


----------



## the_hound

wait WTF, a camera in the back of the car, that shits all over the spot


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah the ATGMBR being for absolutely nothing except you get announced as the winner for the next couple of months isn't much a prize. Fuck at least make it where the winner gets a US or IC Title shot.


----------



## Nicky Midss

Why was there a camera in the car? Vince overproduces everything


----------



## Cryptvill

Uptown King said:


> Tag team division is a joke on SDL and WWE in general.


I would disagree with calling it a joke... I mean, there was a time when they basically had no tag teams.

With that being said, they have some real work to do on SD live. Raw is decent tho.

As far as Dolph vs. Mojo, it was just a way to cool the place after shanes incident.


----------



## Phaedra

Nah ... shitness right now. I had hope but fuck sake GIVE ME TAG TEAM WRESTLING! GIVE ME THE ALPHA!


----------



## razzathereaver

SAMCRO said:


> Are they seriously leaving American Alpha off the show AGAIN?! Tag champs have been absent for 3 weeks straight now.


It really is strange.

Then again, they've been abhorrently lazy with the Tag Team division on SD for months now, maybe it's gotten to the point where they've given up.


----------



## Hawkke

I tried that WWE champions match 3, has a decent enough engine, the graphics are a bit silly, but ok, but Damn does it go slow.


----------



## Uptown King

Donnie said:


> This is legit going to turn AJ into the top face of SD
> 
> That brawl was fucking fantastic and Shane sold like death
> 
> Loved the Usos being like "Dude that was WAY to far, you're about to get fired" this paints what AJ did as the WORST thing ever, which in turn helps sell the match.
> 
> Speaking of that, AJ getting arrested and having the crowd boo felt like an AE storyline, you know like when that Austin guy who attack that Vince fellow. I think some might remember it.
> 
> I'm now on board for this match and I hope they steal the show.


I agree this storyline and match both have potential to be good now. Now we just need a crazy brawl between Styles and Shane.


----------



## peowulf

Cryptvill said:


> Would it be cool if Shane put Styles into a do-or-die match vs someone of shanes picking? Like Finn Balor or even better... Nakumara? That'd be dope.


Yeah, some of us have been saying that lately. Too bad it ain't happening. It's gonna be Shane himself.


----------



## wwetna1

wkc_23 said:


> Yezzir. That match was great


Funniest part was the shoot where Kurt says when the glass didn't break, and he dropped him on his head and he said Shane said "do it again you pussy" when talking about the one from the inside to back outside.

Fits the story with Vince flipping Austin off despite being hurt in their cage match and Stephanie telling Albert in his ear he hits like a bitch because he was trying not hurt her. Damn McMahons


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Mango13 said:


> I mean that's the only thing that makes sense after that.


I can see Shane overruling Daniel for one match, so that he can fight AJ. Then after that, AJ's out of a job until he gets picked up by RAW. If the plan is to move AJ to RAW after WrestleMania.


----------



## Uptown King

Cryptvill said:


> I would disagree with calling it a joke... I mean, there was a time when they basically had no tag teams.
> 
> With that being said, they have some real work to do on SD live. Raw is decent tho.
> 
> As far as Dolph vs. Mojo, it was just a way to cool the place after shanes incident.


Its a joke that AA has not been present and they have had no real challengers for the belts and the division does not get taking seriously at all. On MNR is not that different neither. The Club was presented as jobbers before they became tag team champs and New Day got stale, and the rest of the division on RAW is not good.


----------



## THughes87

Ok the in car camera makes sense if you think about it, taxi's / ubers / lyfts often have camera's in their car for security (at least the ones i've been in do), and since a crime was committed, police requirewd secuirty footage


----------



## Phaedra

i've got to believe gable or jordan are needing to be rested.


----------



## BrieMode

Dolph always only getting booked in these multi men matches at Mania. My baby


----------



## wwetna1

peowulf said:


> Yeah, some of us have been saying that lately. Too bad it ain't happening. It's gonna be Shane himself.


Logic also makes no sense for anyone else. Shane is aface. He has been in street fights with Rock, Taker, Kane, Angle, etc so why hide form AJ? I mean I get if he was a hell or Vince. He can lose and get someone to chase AJ down or even go heel at Mania and have someone interfere for him, but it makes no sense to avoid the inital fight with his past


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## VitoCorleoneX

aa hasnt defended their title since over 30 days...


----------



## Donnie

Uptown King said:


> I agree this storyline and match both have potential to be good now. Now we just need a crazy brawl between Styles and Shane.


That comes next week when Shane re-hires AJ so he can face him at Mania.


----------



## SAMCRO

I feel so sorry for DIY and The Revival when they get called up to this shit tag division that gets no attention at all.


----------



## wwetna1

Phaedra said:


> i've got to believe gable or jordan are needing to be rested.


Jey Uso has had off and on ankle problems. But the fact is Alpha aren't that over. Wyatts were more over, Usos are more over, Hype Bros were getting more over, and Slater/Rhyno were way more over. Alpha has been hard pushed and squashed everyone but they lack that something to make it all click and get people to buy what they sell on a main roster where Full Sail geeks aren't eating them up


----------



## starsfan24

VitoCorleoneX said:


> aa hasnt defended their title since over 30 days...


They have at house shows.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SAMCRO said:


> I feel so sorry for DIY and The Revival when they get called up to this shit tag division that gets no attention at all.


SDL's tag division or WWE's tag division?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Trophies said:


> Shouldn't the Andre the Giant Battle Royal be for something...like a future title shot...


I agree. However not to take the shine from the Royal Rumble it should be like the winner can choose to challenge for any championship they like excluding the WWE or Universal Championship.

or 

The winner gets to choose whatever match he wants with whomever he wants in the calendar year. Could a unique way to start new rivalries.


----------



## wkc_23

wwetna1 said:


> Funniest part was the shoot where Kurt says when the glass didn't break, and he dropped him on his head and he said Shane said "do it again you pussy" when talking about the one from the inside to back outside.
> 
> Fits the story with Vince flipping Austin off despite being hurt in their cage match and Stephanie telling Albert in his ear he hits like a bitch because he was trying not hurt her. Damn McMahons


People can say what they want about the Mcmahon's, but they're some tough SOB's.


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> I feel so sorry for DIY and The Revival when they get called up to this shit tag division that gets no attention at all.


Tag Division gets less time because all the women are featured, Miz/Orton/Styles/Cena/Wyatt all eat promo time, Bryan and AJ are there, they just don't have the overall time since Alpha can't cut a promo like most of the women to stay relevant. I know people hate to hear it, but I wish SDL was longer, even if for nothing more than 30mins longer, it would give them more time. 

Amazing to think Orton is heading into Mania in the title match as the face. He's never been the face and he's red hot


----------



## peowulf

wwetna1 said:


> Logic also makes no sense for anyone else. Shane is aface. He has been in street fights with Rock, Taker, Kane, Angle, etc so why hide form AJ? I mean I get if he was a hell or Vince. He can lose and get someone to chase AJ down or even go heel at Mania and have someone interfere for him, but it makes no sense to avoid the inital fight with his past


I was talking about a couple weeks prior when the fued was starting to grow, but after this beatdown, I agree, it's gotten too personal.


----------



## SAMCRO

SDL's midcard seriously needs Tye Dillinger, they have no big up and coming star in their midcard right now, maybe Corbin could count but still leaves us with no big face.


----------



## the_hound

shut up randy you're not that smart to devise a plan, hurry up bray and kill this prick

yassss brays at randys house


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

...when the time is right, SCREW 'EM

Sounds like a Brazzer's tag line.


----------



## Xenoblade

Randy Boreton.. Sorry he will never do anything for me.. He just isn't entertaining at all.


----------



## SAMCRO

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> SDL's tag division or WWE's tag division?


WWE's in general, Raw's division aint much better than SDL's.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Well moment of truth for the effectiveness of this episode methinks. A recap is okay but by the end of this segment: Bray needs an action to at least start putting the animosity matched to Orton's end.


----------



## Phaedra

wwetna1 said:


> Jey Uso has had off and on ankle problems. But the fact is Alpha aren't that over. Wyatts were more over, Usos are more over, Hype Bros were getting more over, and Slater/Rhyno were way more over. Alpha has been hard pushed and squashed everyone but they lack that something to make it all click and get people to buy what they sell on a main roster where Full Sail geeks aren't eating them up


No they definitely should be more over for sure. I'm absolutely in love with Gable's in ring talent and Jordan's hot tag awesomeness. But their characters are massively underdeveloped. 

in nxt they got together through gable persisting and they got over because of their ring work and because of their wee bromance story.


----------



## wwe9391

Orton needs to win at WM to finish his mission.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Need an action here imo. Don't care if this ends up being the promo of Bray's career....


----------



## redban

They should've shown the belt around Bray's waist or shoulder for this promo.


----------



## Taroostyles

Sick promo from Bray


----------



## Gimme More

Sooo invested in Bray vs Randy...just wow, so my style everything about this! :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Wasn't Bray Wyatt omniscient before when he allegedly stole the powers of Kane and the Undertaker?


----------



## Mra22

So Bray Wyatt is calling himself Satan? Um.....how is that PG?


----------



## DoubtGin

I love these promos.


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> SDL's midcard seriously needs Tye Dillinger, they have no big up and coming star in their midcard right now, maybe Corbin could count but still leaves us with no big face.


Please keep that 10 chant away from SD. I like Tye but he isn't a game changer or rising star imo. HE's perfect for NXT as a brand star in the same since Fallen Angel is ROH or Abyss is TNA imo. I would concentrate on Corbin (main event player), Mojo (See Monty Brown tapes), and making Crews/KAlisto a team. I would also rather see Slater solo personally than have Tye or anyone else getting time. You can put Rhyno with someone


----------



## Mango13

this place was supposed to be burnt down, how in the fuck is the wood floor still there.....


----------



## Mox Girl

I thought this storyline couldn't get any weirder, and it just did, lol.


----------



## wwe9391

Bray is being weird now.


----------



## SAMCRO

Bray should kidnap Randy's wife and take her to The Wyatt compound.


----------



## Phaedra

okay lighting and everything ... genuinely creepy.


----------



## the_hound

what the actual fuck, this is some dark shit

then i realized i need to turn up the contrast on the tv


----------



## Headliner

I hate this C rate horror shit.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Corny af


----------



## starsfan24

God I love his promos.

AMERICAN ALPHA IS ALIVE.


----------



## sbuch

Great promo .. I think?


----------



## WrestlingOracle

What was that anyway


----------



## Hawkke

Well, that was weird.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

OH SHT.....A tagteam match?!?! With actual tagteams?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Bray is so awesome!

WWE doesn't deserve him!


----------



## MEMS

Wyatt cannot lose this match.


----------



## Phaedra

YAY. they are on. 

so they get a match and ambrose's revenge was also advertised but we running out of time yo.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Finally, some tag team action.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Bray just delivered the greatest promo I've ever heard.


----------



## starsfan24

We not getting any Ambrose-Corbin this week?


----------



## Uptown King

Orton most likely will win but Bray should have a nice run with the title, lose it at SS.


----------



## Insomnia

What the fuck was that? :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

If Bray doesn't go over then none of this matters


----------



## Trophies

Whoa...tag teams getting some action.


----------



## Xenoblade

THat was just weird.. 

Bray your the wwe champion god dammit, get that mud off your face, and act like it..

That match is going to suck at wrestlemania...


----------



## Mox Girl

So either Dean and Corbin are getting the main event spot, or they're not gonna be on at all and WWE forgot about them.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol WWE at the last second was like "Oh shit thats right we have a tag division, quick throw a tag match out there next!".


----------



## Alright_Mate

Wyatt is a twisted motherfucker.


----------



## the_hound

could we COULD WE be getting the revivial or kurt fucking angle showing up


----------



## Kratosx23

So what the hell did they do with the Wyatt segment? Can't watch right now, unfortunately.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:evans at Bray looking like he was in blackface.

Give it up, Wyatt. Abigail is a false idol, so if you truly want to revel in chaos, don't praise Abby. Instead, you should praise...Kek.

:trump2


----------



## redban

Ambrose Girl said:


> So either Dean and Corbin are getting the main event spot, or they're not gonna be on at all and WWE forgot about them.


Shane o' Mac never left the building brah. He's coming to the ring to cut a promo to end the show


----------



## wwetna1

Phaedra said:


> No they definitely should be more over for sure. I'm absolutely in love with Gable's in ring talent and Jordan's hot tag awesomeness. But their characters are massively underdeveloped.
> 
> in nxt they got together through gable persisting and they got over because of their ring work and because of their wee bromance story.


Yeah I think Shelton or Angle as a mentor or rival team could work for them. They still weren't ready for those belts though, but I get making them seem important by having them win the belts and shockingly squash the Usos and go over Orton. They went shock factor and a sympathy story with the injury angle but it doesn't help they aren't overly fleshed out.

I mean I know Jason Jordan floundered forever before Gable on NXT, but on the main roster he looks like a real talent and player just looking at him, let alone with the hot tags. It would not surprise me to see them broke up like the Primetime players, but unlike Young and Titus, he could amount to something that they envisioned a guy like Crews becoming. A young black solo star with athletic ability, a good look, and some intensity as a solo act


----------



## Uptown King

starsfan24 said:


> We not getting any Ambrose-Corbin this week?


Wasted opportunity to continue the feud after the Ambrose beat down last week. Should of atleast mentioned it tonight and have Corbin cut a promo about it too.


----------



## Phaedra

Mra22 said:


> So Bray Wyatt is calling himself Satan? Um.....how is that PG?


his dialogue has alluded to this delusion from the very beginning. The imagery of his allusions has been implicit, he's even taken style from Dante's inferno, or rather Milton's Paradise Lost would be more accurate. 

but yeah, he's always been the devil.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Phaedra said:


> YAY. they are on.
> 
> so they get a match and ambrose's revenge was also advertised but we running out of time yo.


Maybe they'll do a little backstage bit where one of the two will make their match for WrestleMania. Will be quite odd if they leave at least one of these guys off the show. Unless they close the show, but then again, Shane will likely close it off instead.


----------



## Lothario

Still don't believe they needed the title but it's so God forsaken refreshing to have a feud over the title that isn't themed around who is the better 'rassler. "I have better work rate than you," hur dur, rinse repeat. This angle is reminiscent of some of the over the top Attitude Era stories. Much bigger high fantasy feel and actually has me interested in the characters for a change. Give me over the top stories over "I'm the better wrestler," any day. Keep the boring, unimaginative "best rassler" drivel in the midcard with the cruiserweight and US title or some shit.


----------



## wwetna1

redban said:


> Shane o' Mac never left the building brah. He's coming to the ring to cut a promo to end the show


If they wanted to add more realism, break the fourth wall again to start 205 Live with Shane interrupting the start if it. That way it makes 205 and not just Talking Smack must see tv


----------



## Uptown King

redban said:


> Shane o' Mac never left the building brah. He's coming to the ring to cut a promo to end the show


Yup to set up the match between him and AJ for WM. I see AJ finding a way back into the building and beat up Shane some more.


----------



## Uptown King

And now they mention the Dean-Corbin feud.


----------



## starsfan24

There's Corbin :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So what the hell did they do with the Wyatt segment? Can't watch right now, unfortunately.


- Randall reiterated his status of being The Viper by baiting Bray and then striking when he least expected it and said that to do so, he needed to become even more demented than before

:Hall

- Bray responded by being at Abigail's house and stating that Abby was basically Rosemary's Baby, after which he used the house's ashes to "baptize" himself and inadvertently looked like he was in blackface :lol


----------



## Xenoblade

somebody brought up that orton and reigns talk very similarly.. 

They really do... Very dry and not very expressive.


----------



## the_hound

oh no OH NO ambrose vs corbin in a forklift match???????


----------



## Hawkke




----------



## Mox Girl

Well, at least the feud got mentioned :lol

No Dean. BUGGER


----------



## Mango13

the_hound said:


> oh no OH NO ambrose vs corbin in a forklift match???????


A forklift match roflol


----------



## starsfan24

Crowd goes mild for Alpha.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol again why has Corbin not been punished at all for attempted murder on Ambrose? Meanwhile AJ gets straight up fired for what he done.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Xenoblade said:


> somebody brought up that orton and reigns talk very similarly..
> 
> They really do... Very dry and not very expressive.


Don't disrespect Randy like that again .


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Well, looks like Dean is selling that beat down this week after all, but at least we're pretty much confirmed a one on one match for the IC title at WrestleMania.


----------



## Uptown King

Mango13 said:


> A forklift match roflol


A Vince Russo type idea.


----------



## Mango13

Champions coming to the ring first, would you fuck off WWE


----------



## The Cowboy!!

Where's Mauro and Otunga?


----------



## WrestlingOracle

the_hound said:


> oh no OH NO ambrose vs corbin in a forklift match???????


What the heck is that? Is that like the Show/Lesnar spot?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

#TrapUSOs


----------



## wwetna1

Give the Usos the damn belt and let their music run for 5 minutes


----------



## starsfan24

I love Heel Usos.


----------



## wkc_23

Heel Usos :mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

Alpha aren't over at all


----------



## ElTerrible

Great. Kurt Angle post match off air celebration with AA.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Dem Usos finally gracing us with their thuggish and ruggish presence. :yoshi


----------



## Alright_Mate

AA vs Usos the main event.

Revival have to turn up here, if not this might just be the shittest ending to a SD Live show so far.


----------



## Dextro

Forklift on a pole match


----------



## Mango13

I really dig the Usos new theme


----------



## Mordecay

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, at least the feud got mentioned :lol
> 
> *No Dean. BUGGER :*(


Ne when Peyton isn't on NXT, so at least until after Mania :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Headliner

WWE managed to kill the crowd.:no:


----------



## the_hound

Mango13 said:


> A forklift match roflol


austin vs hhh in a forklift match and austin won


----------



## Mainboy

This the main event.


----------



## Taroostyles

This match is getting no reaction at whatsoever


----------



## Kratosx23

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> - Randall reiterated his status of being The Viper by baiting Bray and then striking when he least expected it and said that to do so, he needed to become even more demented than before
> 
> :Hall
> 
> - Bray responded by being at Abigail's house and stating that Abby was basically Rosemary's Baby, after which he used the house's ashes to "baptize" himself and inadvertently looked like he was in blackface :lol


Thanks.

What the hell...


----------



## starsfan24

Heh. So the tag match is getting this.


----------



## Mordecay

This match is so meaningless they cut the transmition lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Is AJ gonna attack Shane again?


----------



## Rise

Alpha's are boring sorry. Don't get why they are so hyped around here. Hope Usos get the belts soon.


----------



## Heel To Face

American Alpha should have stayed in NXT. Them vs the rivial vs Gargano and Campia would have been awesome or or they could have just brought them all up and been on smackdown and had them in a 3 way match at mania. 

At this rate they should have just kept those belts on Slater and Rhyno. They were over. 

What a waste of american alpha's first title run. Never should have won the belts.


----------



## sbuch

Very awesome to see Jamie Nobile after that crazy road rage/stabbing story a few months back


----------



## wwetna1

Noble and Finlay look like they could still probably crank out a 10 minute match


----------



## SAMCRO

Man American Alpha need better singlets, they have American in their tag name put some red white and blue on there.


----------



## starsfan24

Big Angle chant.


----------



## Uptown King

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is AJ gonna attack Shane again?


Mot likely.


----------



## Mra22

Rise said:


> Alpha's are boring sorry. Don't get why they are so hyped around here. Hope Usos get the belts soon.


Same reason boring Balor is hyped


----------



## Phaedra

This is one of the most painful SD matches since the draft and we had corbin vs swagger.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

We want Angle chants....good job Smack creative on making us care about the tagteam division.


----------



## moss

"we want angle" this crowd doesnt deserve angle


----------



## ElTerrible

American Alpha need Kurt Angle as their mentor so badly. So obvious is obvious, they´ll do it off-TV.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah I like both of these teams and this is hard to watch so far


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

FaceTime Heel said:


> We want Angle chants....good job Smack creative on making us care about the tagteam division.


that was a we want ambrose chants clean your ear


----------



## Mox Girl

Match wise, this has been a very boring SD tbh. Good segments in the form of the AJ/Shane stuff and Miz & Maryse talking the truth, but otherwise, meh. And any SD without a Dean appearance is not that great to me personally :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle

wwetna1 said:


> Noble and Finlay look like they could still probably crank out a 10 minute match


 No matter his age: Finlay never looks like he is not ready to go. Guy always has the look that he could wrestle a physical match at the drop of a hat. :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Meeki

I'd rather see Angle than Shane tbh


----------



## Rise

Mra22 said:


> Same reason boring Balor is hyped




At least he has the cool entrance, but yeah boring besides that. These guys scream generic to me, from their name, music, and especially the neon attire. Generic!


----------



## Phaedra

VitoCorleoneX said:


> that was a we want ambrose chants clean your ear


babe, definitely angle, pittsburgh n all.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Taroostyles said:


> Alpha aren't over at all


The Revival won't be any better, but you can't tell this group that. DIY may be a bit better. And not sure about TM61.


----------



## Uptown King

I think this match might end up closing SDL, not much time left unless they end this match now.


----------



## the_hound

wwe creative at its finest ruined american alpha, in nxt they where fucking brilliant


----------



## Ace

AJ was fantastic in that old school ass whipping.

People on twitter believe Shane is hurt and want him in jail lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

This smackdown and last weeks has been abysmal aside from the promos. Get your shit together wwe


----------



## Mango13

The thing with the tag division is you need to book it correctly and make people care about it, when you put little to no effort into it and leave the champs off the show for weeks at a time this is the reaction that the division gets.


----------



## Mra22

This match needs to end


----------



## wwetna1

I have liked Tom and JBL. IT flows much better than Otunga saying dumb shit and Muaro overtalking like a radio DJ


----------



## Mox Girl

JBL has been much more tolerable this week, probably cos his main person he argues with, Otunga, isn't there :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Phaedra said:


> babe, definitely angle, pittsburgh n all.


really? for me it sounded like we want ambrose.


----------



## starsfan24

This match is closing the show. And more shots of Shane....


----------



## Lothario

It always warms the heart to watch the IWC turn on (once) beloved baby faces, often in favor of (once) loathed baby faces turned heels. :lol We're so edgy. :lol Still can't wrap my head around why they put the titles on AA so soon either way.


----------



## SAMCRO

Guys don't be blaming American Alpha for them not being over, its booking and WWE not give a single shit about their tag division that has killed the fans interest in them.


----------



## Ace

I wish AJ would attack Shane again...


----------



## Headliner

AJ beating up Shane should have ended the show.


----------



## Mango13

Shane coming to the ring to save us from this match?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Rise said:


> Alpha's are boring sorry. Don't get why they are so hyped around here. Hope Usos get the belts soon.


The World's Greatest Tag Team were boring when they debuted too. I see these two needing to split to see real success. However, I don't see an HBK/Janetty or Benjamin/Hass situation with these two. I think they can both can legit singles success.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

All four guys in the ring are great wrestlers. And yet this match has NO heat and is a prop for a Shane promo/segment.


----------



## the_hound

OH GET TAE FUCK WWE


----------



## Hawkke

I failed to look at the clock there. Got me that time.


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Man American Alpha need better singlets, they have American in their tag name put some red white and blue on there.


They have always copied the Steiners look though


----------



## Mra22

Nobody cares about this match :lol


----------



## Uptown King

Guessing SDL will go over the time limit.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol they're literally telling us not to watch the tag match and to watch this backstage segment, they've now interrupted the match twice ignoring the tag match thats going on.


----------



## wkc_23

Those germans by Gable, paying amish to Angle wens3


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Damn I hope Gable's knee is okay


----------



## the_hound

hey AA hand in your notice and tell wwe to fuck off


----------



## Mox Girl

Raw always goes over the 3 hours it's assigned, so why can't SD do the same? :lol


----------



## wwetna1

About fucking time the Usos go over them. Let it happen at Mania please


----------



## redban

wkc_23 said:


> Those germans by Gable, paying amish to Angle wens


Angle? I was thinking:


----------



## starsfan24

This'll be interesting.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

What an abrupt ending


----------



## Mango13

lol that was it


----------



## wwetna1

Damn USA fucked them there with the quick cut off


----------



## AmWolves10

champions jobbing like crazy


----------



## Uptown King

WCW like ending lol.


----------



## Headliner

Yay AJ has an opponent now!

The flow/order of this show was terrible and it killed the crowd.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol did they seriously just cut to Christley Knows Best?


----------



## wwe9391

its official! Shane vs AJ


----------



## starsfan24

It's official.


----------



## Alright_Mate

:lol

They have serious timing issues, the ending to nearly every SD Episode feels rushed.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Nice partnership there USA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OMG.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


I don't get it, why SDE isn't allow to have overruns like RAW? I don't think that Christie sh*t does more rating


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Wow, that moment didn't even get a chance to breathe. Chrisley Knows Best is trash.


----------



## Taroostyles

Not a good show other than the AJ beatdown of Shane.

Both Raw and SD were bad this week with the exception of one strong segment on each show.


----------



## Insomnia

That cutoff though! :lmao


----------



## Uptown King

Ambrose Girl said:


> Raw always goes over the 3 hours it's assigned, so why can't SD do the same? :lol


Exactly.


----------



## razzathereaver

What the fuck was the point? :lol
Might as well have just let the Usos close the show. That would have been better, actually.


----------



## AmWolves10

dat awkward ending to smackdown lmfao. wrestling shows can't be so strictly timed. although wwe booking should have accounted for that shit and not saved main event stuff for the end. idiots.


----------



## SAMCRO

So Raw can go like 15 minutes over their scheduled ending time but SD can't go a minute over? They seriously just cut to the next show a second after Shane got his sentence out.


----------



## ElTerrible

Alright_Mate said:


> :lol
> 
> They have serious timing issues, the ending to nearly every SD Episode feels rushed.


It´s completely f´d up. The two hour show gets cut off, while the three hour show with one hour of replays and no content gets a 15 minute overrun.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

That SD was god awful


----------



## PhilThePain

The dirt sheets tomorrow: "Vince furious that SmackDown got cut before Shane could finish his announcement"


----------



## Hell in a Cage

They spent so long on recaps tonight and paid for it with that rushed ending! Shorter matches and less recaps wouldn't disappoint anyone if it meant all storylines could fit in a bit better!


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Raw definitely and easily won the better main event/ending segment this week :lol

It's silly that Raw can literally go 15 minutes over it's ending time, but SD can't.


----------



## Mordecay

Man, RAW was bad yesterday but this SD gave it a run for its money


----------



## the_hound

accoring to somebody on twitter whos at the event, they where changing the ring set up for 205 while the match was going on (when usos was staring at the crowd) with the camera panned onto them


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

At least he got his word in. Would have been funny though if they cut him off right as he was about to speak or immediately after he said AJ doesn't have an opponent for WrestleMania.


----------



## wwe9391

SAMCRO said:


> So Raw can go like 15 minutes over their scheduled ending time but SD can't go a minute over? They seriously just cut to the next show a second after Shane got his sentence out.


10pm to 11pm is still a prime time slot. Anything after 11 is not considered prime time.


----------



## Kratosx23

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Raw definitely and easily won the better main event/ending segment this week :lol
> 
> It's silly that Raw can literally go 15 minutes over it's ending time, but SD can't.


And Raw is the show that DOESN'T NEED TIME ADDED TO IT. :tripstroll


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

one of the most weird endings ever.


----------



## ElTerrible

Hell in a Cage said:


> They spent so long on recaps tonight and paid for it with that rushed ending! Shorter matches and less recaps wouldn't disappoint anyone if it meant all storylines could fit in a bit better!


Recaps are new. Vince probably watched SD for the first time in January with the Road to WM starting, and after 30 minutes he could not remember what happened at the start of the show, so he ordered endless earlier today and last week replays.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Did Shane have a black eye?


----------



## Meeki

Fuck off Shane your cunt


----------



## Mutant God

...Well whos AJ's opponent? maybe they ended the show to keep it suspenseful?


----------



## Headliner

None of these shows have the Road to Mania feel which is why it feels like the WOAT Mania build. As for this show, the only thing I liked was Cena/Nikki/Miz/Maryse and AJ beating down Shane. Everything else was poor to meh. Happy the Usos/AA got on the show but they had no business going last.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

My brother was hoping Kurt Angle would come out and say he will be AJ's opponent for Shane at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Hawkke

But still.. the camera in the car..










In.. The.. Car...


----------



## capatisdumb

lol wwf cut the show early to not show the crowd booing the aj/shane match announcement despite going full tryhard mode to try to sell this terrible feud


----------



## Alright_Mate

Like last week that episode was mostly crap.

The Road To Wrestlemania is a joke.

Right now going into Mania' from the SD side, I'm only interested in Wyatt vs Orton & Corbin vs Ambrose.

AJ was great tonight but he vs Shane still doesn't get me excited. Tag & Women's Divisions are piss poor.


----------



## SAMCRO

wwe9391 said:


> 10pm to 11pm is still a prime time slot. Anything after 11 is not considered prime time.


Still at least give them like an extra 30 seconds to close a segment properly instead of cutting off directly into the next show ffs. I don't think anyone would be mad about Christly Knows Best getting a 30 second delay.


----------



## wwe9391

capatisdumb said:


> lol wwf cut the show early to not show the crowd booing the aj/shane match announcement despite going full tryhard mode to try to sell this terrible feud


they cut the show cause it was 10pm. Try again


----------



## WrestlingOracle

THE GUY said:


> That SD was god awful


SD is usually solid, but there was no excuse for the layout of that show and in particular* no action taken by Bray Wyatt to start matching animosity levels after having Bray take a week off to plot. no excuse for that at all. *


----------



## wwe9391

SAMCRO said:


> Still at least give them like an extra 30 seconds to close a segment properly instead of cutting off directly into the next show ffs. I don't think anyone would be mad about Christly Knows Best getting a 30 second delay.


its not that easy


----------



## capatisdumb

wwe9391 said:


> they cut the show cause it was 10pm. Try again


shut up stone hot


----------



## Uptown King

The AA/Usos match could of happened earlier so Shane could of had a proper closing of the show.


----------



## wwe9391

Yea that Tag team match should of happened sooner.


----------



## Uptown King

SDL should start being able to go over the time slot like MNR can.


----------



## Ace

AJ for Nakamura it looks like...


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

WrestlingOracle said:


> SD is usually solid, but there was no excuse for the layout of that show and in particular* no action taken by Bray Wyatt to start matching animosity levels after having Bray take a week off to plot. no excuse for that at all. *


Yeah, I was hoping he would have pre-recorded that video package and attack Orton from behind. That would have been at least something. I don't know what they'll have these guys do for the next two weeks. Hopefully, it's not just talking.

As for the show, I liked, Becky and Mickie winning their matches, The Miz segment, and the AJ/Shane parts.

Nice to see the team division on after two weeks of absence, but they are still not doing a good job of making a lot of people care right now.


----------



## Uptown King

One Winged Angel said:


> AJ for Nakamura it looks like...


doubt AJ is going to RAW anytime soon, maybe at the draft.


----------



## Lavidavi35

WrestlingOracle said:


> SD is usually solid, but there was no excuse for the layout of that show and in particular* no action taken by Bray Wyatt to start matching animosity levels after having Bray take a week off to plot. no excuse for that at all. *


Exactly. He kayfabe fractured Ambrose's neck when he destroyed his beloved chair. Randy sets his entire compound ablaze and he doesn't do shit. The softening of Bray Wyatt is upsetting me, especially because this is supposed to be HIS moment of glory rn!


----------



## Starbuck

3 weeks before WM and Smackdown suddenly becomes the Shane McMahon show. Coincidentally, the Shane McMahon show is the worst Smackdown show since the split. Funny how that turned out. 

Nikki Bella as a face is :lmao. Every week Miz & Maryse come out there and tear Cena/Nikki a new ass and every week Cena & Nikki come out and prove them right lol. This feud is hilarious for all the wrong reasons but it's fun as fuck. 

Orton/Bray peaked too early imo. And for whatever reason, despite how much I have enjoyed the segments, it just doesn't feel like a big match. I'm really struggling to see this as a world title program and I can't really figure out why. It's just...there. 

No Ambrose/Corbin build sucked but hey, they had to make time for 20 recaps of Shane/AJ of course. 

This was a bad show that left a bad taste in my mouth. I haven't said that about SDLive ever. 

Wrestlemania 33 has zero hype outside of like 3 matches for me and it sucks.


----------



## Ace

Starbuck said:


> 3 weeks before WM and Smackdown suddenly becomes the Shane McMahon show. Coincidentally, the Shane McMahon show is the worst Smackdown show since the split. Funny how that turned out.
> 
> Nikki Bella as a face is :lmao. Every week Miz & Maryse come out there and tear Cena/Nikki a new ass and every week Cena & Nikki come out and prove them right lol. This feud is hilarious for all the wrong reasons but it's fun as fuck.
> 
> Orton/Bray peaked too early imo. And for whatever reason, despite how much I have enjoyed the segments, it just doesn't feel like a big match. I'm really struggling to see this as a world title program and I can't really figure out why. It's just...there.
> 
> No Ambrose/Corbin build sucked but hey, they had to make time for 20 recaps of Shane/AJ of course.
> 
> This was a bad show that left a bad taste in my mouth. I haven't said that about SDLive ever.
> 
> Wrestlemania 33 has zero hype outside of like 3 matches for me and it sucks.


 AJ-Shane is the main SD program.

Next week will confirm it.


----------



## Uptown King

Starbuck said:


> 3 weeks before WM and Smackdown suddenly becomes the Shane McMahon show. Coincidentally, the Shane McMahon show is the worst Smackdown show since the split. Funny how that turned out.
> 
> Nikki Bella as a face is :lmao. Every week Miz & Maryse come out there and tear Cena/Nikki a new ass and every week Cena & Nikki come out and prove them right lol. This feud is hilarious for all the wrong reasons but it's fun as fuck.
> 
> Orton/Bray peaked too early imo. And for whatever reason, despite how much I have enjoyed the segments, it just doesn't feel like a big match. I'm really struggling to see this as a world title program and I can't really figure out why. It's just...there.
> 
> *No Ambrose/Corbin build sucked but hey, they had to make time for 20 recaps of Shane/AJ of course. *
> 
> This was a bad show that left a bad taste in my mouth. I haven't said that about SDLive ever.
> 
> Wrestlemania 33 has zero hype outside of like 3 matches for me and it sucks.


Corbin cut a promo talking about his beat down on Dean.


----------



## wwetna1

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Raw definitely and easily won the better main event/ending segment this week :lol
> 
> It's silly that Raw can literally go 15 minutes over it's ending time, but SD can't.


Raw has an over run in a non-primetime tv slot that is dedicated to syndicated tv. The only way for SD to go longer would be one of the following 

- Start 30mins earlier in USA at 7:30E/6:30C in place of where they had a preshow 

- Go 3 hours long like Raw as they would have the ability to go into 11/10 which isn't primetime

- Stay 2hrs but move back another hour as far as start time to allow the overrun like Raws old slot whic halso means you tape 205 Live before the show. SDL would basically start at 9E/8C like Raw aways did and have the option to run over in an over run then.

American TV doesn't work as simply just give them 5 more minutes out of the next primetime slot. That 5 minutes would cut the episode off all together and piss off sponsors as they are mandated to 7mins of commercial breaks per 30 minutes. You can't give 7 minutes of commericals to your show if you're USA and give SD 5 minutes to over run. You essentially would have 18 mins left for a 23 min program.


----------



## Starbuck

One Winged Angel said:


> AJ-Shane is the main SD program.
> 
> Next week will confirm it.


Well that just says it all really. The show with John Cena, Randy Orton, Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose, The Miz and AJ Styles is all about Shane McMahon in the main RTWM program. :lol



Uptown King said:


> Corbin cut a promo talking about his beat down on Dean.


Well yeah but it was what, 5 minutes, if even? There are only 2 shows left and they haven't even announced the match yet.


----------



## AmWolves10

Starbuck said:


> 3 weeks before WM and Smackdown suddenly becomes the Shane McMahon show. Coincidentally, the Shane McMahon show is the worst Smackdown show since the split. Funny how that turned out.
> 
> Nikki Bella as a face is :lmao. Every week Miz & Maryse come out there and tear Cena/Nikki a new ass and every week Cena & Nikki come out and prove them right lol. This feud is hilarious for all the wrong reasons but it's fun as fuck.
> 
> Orton/Bray peaked too early imo. And for whatever reason, despite how much I have enjoyed the segments, it just doesn't feel like a big match. I'm really struggling to see this as a world title program and I can't really figure out why. It's just...there.
> 
> No Ambrose/Corbin build sucked but hey, they had to make time for 20 recaps of Shane/AJ of course.
> 
> This was a bad show that left a bad taste in my mouth. I haven't said that about SDLive ever.
> 
> Wrestlemania 33 has zero hype outside of like 3 matches for me and it sucks.


I lov that you're a Cena fan and you're writing this about him and Nikki lmao


----------



## Ace

Starbuck said:


> Well that just says it all really. The show with John Cena, Randy Orton, Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose, The Miz and AJ Styles is all about Shane McMahon in the main RTWM program. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah but it was what, 5 minutes, if even? There are only 2 shows left and they haven't even announced the match yet.


 The whole show was centered around AJ-Shane and Talking Smack will be the same :lol

I don't like it, it's not a main program. AJ-Cena III should be the main feud going into WM.


----------



## Starbuck

One Winged Angel said:


> The whole show was centered around AJ-Shane and Talking Smack will be the same :lol
> 
> I don't like it, it's not a main program. AJ-Cena III should be the main feud going into WM.


Cena/Taker & Styles/Orton.


----------



## Ham and Egger

AJ/Shane needs to be a No DQ match so we can have them do some crazy stunts at WM. :mark:


----------



## BEE

The backstage segment of the Usos and AJ and how the Usos was telling AJ he can't do that and he was gonna get fired made them sound like pussies. Just horrible. 

I don't know what everyone is on but this week's SDL was actually very good. It started out good with AJ and peaked with the beatdown & Miz TV. Two things though;

- Ass kicking AJ is GOAT. The crowd was mostly pro AJ it seems. Hell even when Daniel Bryan confronted AJ, he got booed. The guy that made the most annoying chant ever 'YES!' just got booed..for a heel. Wow. 

- Every time I hear Miz & Maryse, I believe them. Every time I hear Nikki & Cena, I hear BS. Let that sink in. Miz & Maryse are the face in this scenario and Daniel Bryan looks like a fucking douche. I want the Miz to punch HIS face.


----------



## kristie wilson

Ham and Egger said:


> AJ/Shane needs to be a No DQ match so we can have them do some crazy stunts at WM. :mark:



i would love to see that.


----------



## Xenoblade

If raw was two hours it would be much better than smackdown..

Smackdown spends way too much time on girls (feels like they take up half their show) and still manages to feel like it has just as many commercials and recaps despite being an hour less..

Once AJ goes to raw, smackdown will officially be the pits.


----------



## 3ku1

One Winged Angel said:


> The whole show was centered around AJ-Shane and Talking Smack will be the same :lol
> 
> I don't like it, it's not a main program. AJ-Cena III should be the main feud going into WM.


Reading on Twitter etc. most ppl are over AJ Cena. Their last match at Rumble was their dash. I don't think Wyatt Orton has peaked. It's more a constant. I think they are trying to sell Wyatt has no chance of winning. This is not a shock though. Ppl have been saying Wyatt Orton is not a big mania match from the get go. That Doesent mean it won't delever.



Xenoblade said:


> If raw was two hours it would be much better than smackdown..
> 
> Smackdown spends way too much time on girls (feels like they take up half their show) and still manages to feel like it has just as many commercials and recaps despite being an hour less..
> 
> Once AJ goes to raw, smackdown will officially be the pits.


Not really. Raw has two highlights opening segment. And last segment. Wasent for Rollins Hhh no one would give a shit about Raw. Overall SD is far better and consistent. And spending too much time on the girls? What with their five minute segments per week lol? Okay. Raw Spend more time on the gurus comparatively


----------



## Believe That

Sorry but Raw has clearly been better than Smackdown lately


----------



## Eliko

last great Shane Match was vs. Randy Orton at No Way Out 2009.






in a street fight AJ & Shane will have the best match on WM.


----------



## Xenoblade

it does need to be a no dq match..

shane has to be a spot monkey for his matches to matter.


----------



## IronMan8

It's not about Shane, it's actually about giving AJ Styles a 1v1 match at Wrestlemania to show the world he's the best.

Too much focus on Shane.


----------



## Ace

Shane tried to escape AJ by diving through the car window.

What an act of cowardice.



Ham and Egger said:


> AJ/Shane needs to be a No DQ match so we can have them do some crazy stunts at WM. :mark:


 I hope they bust each other wide open, it would add to the brutality of the match. 

Shane is a McMahon, I hope he can use his influence to make sure the match is special.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

AJ beat Shane's ass. That beatdown was awesome. I thought his promo was pretty good too and his mindset was just on. He pulled it all off pretty well. He looked like a bad-ass beating down Shane.

The thing I liked about it most was that AJ was actually waiting for Shane to arrive. It put over how mad he was, unlike most times with WWE where its like the guy is supposed to be mad & its supposed to be a personal thing, yet he waits to go after him. (Like Ambrose/Rollins IIRC), WWE actually tried here that was nice. (Well kinda, aside from the fake glass & fake blood that cheapened it a bit but better than usual)

I had to laugh at the highlights of Cena hosting that kids award show. But then again I also thought it was cringeworthy, I was basically laughing & cringe-ing the whole time. 

I liked the highlight package of Miz & Maryse burying Cena on Talking Smack, I liked that & the beginning of Miz TV was alright but then once Maryse started on that shit with Nikki, then they came out it was done for me. The bullshit between Maryse/Nikki was pretty lame. They should have had Nikki actually do some shit to Maryse awhile back so they would have something to go too here but no.

I thought the woman's matches were both pretty run of the mill. I probably liked Bliss/Mickie a bit more out of the two.

The Wyatt promo was kinda strange, I liked Orton's promo and parts of Bray's, but I don't know. Bray's never been my cup of tea for the most part. If it wasn't Orton going for the title I probably wouldn't be into it. Or atleast not as interested as if Bray was working with someone else in a different situation. 

One thing I didn't like about them announcing Shane/AJ is that Shane came out to do it. And on top of that, they could have done a greater job showing the "blood" or the "cut". It looked terrible from the start, they could have tried a bit harder at the end there.

Its just little stuff like that I think that reminds you its fake. (On top of the overall corniness of the product/format of the show)

That aside, I really think he should have said it backstage to Daniel Bryan instead of coming out to the crowd and saying it, then you could have set him coming out next week explaining it. Would have built up hearing it from the horses mouth rather than him just giving that away. I just think it would have made it a bigger deal.

But we will see what they do next.


----------



## Xenoblade

IronMan8 said:


> It's not about Shane, it's actually about giving AJ Styles a 1v1 match at Wrestlemania to show the world he's the best.
> 
> Too much focus on Shane.


He didn't do that last year in his match with Jericho..

Besides how good or bad this match is will depend mostly on Shane.. Shanes offense sucks, so his matches all heavily rely on him getting his ass beat and what spots he is willing to take..

That is all people ever talk about in a shane mcmahon match.. 

Did you see Kurt Angle belly to belly shane through the glass?

Did you see Shane get speared and concussed at survivor series?

Did you see Shane get knocked off the titon tron?

Did you see Shane jump off the top of the cell?


All of his matches are defined by a spot, not by good back and forth action and storytelling in the ring.


----------



## Ace

AJ to Raw seems like a lock after WM, I can't see them keeping him on the show after tonight.

If I had a guess, AJ shows up on Raw after WM while Nakamura joins SD the next night.

Ambrose will probably move up to #2 babyface and be pushed harder with AJ and Cena out.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Maryse spitting some fire in that promo. I was impressed by how good she was. I'm actually looking forward to that match. Cena and Nikki are so cringeworthy though. 

Both womens matches were awful. The SDL womens division is borderline horrible.


----------



## Ace

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Maryse spitting some fire in that promo. I was impressed by how good she was. I'm actually looking forward to that match. Cena and Nikki are so cringeworthy though.
> 
> Both womens matches were awful. The SDL womens division is borderline horrible.


 Seeing Cena and Nikki together is so cringey.. 

Miz and Maryse works as it doesn't feel like they're putting it on for the cameras. They love one another and are comfortable showing genuine affection on camera.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

One Winged Angel said:


> Seeing Cena and Nikki together is so cringey..
> 
> Miz and Maryse works as it doesn't feel like they're putting it on for the cameras. They love one another and are comfortable showing genuine affection on camera.


100% There's something so awkward about Nikki and Cena. They just come across as cringy, and Cena is so robotic with it. I cant help but feel like despite Cena being Cena and Nikki being a capable mic worker (mostly as a heel) that Miz and Maryse really have to carry this entire feud because they come across so much more natural in it. They look better, they act better, they gel better, they feel so much more genuine.

Edit: And Nikki's reasoning/stuff about "blocking" Maryse's contract really annoyed me. Because what Maryse was saying wasn't about Nikki and Brie blocking her contract it was about them all trying to get resigned together but the Bellas going into business for themselves and getting themselves signed with the Total Divas idea that the four of them were trying to get signed together with.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Orton burns down Bray's house nothing happens, AJ Styles whups the ever loving fuck out of Shane and he gets fired and promptly kicked out the building..:booklel


----------



## Mox Girl

Simply Flawless said:


> Orton burns down Bray's house nothing happens, AJ Styles whups the ever loving fuck out of Shane and he gets fired and promptly kicked out the building..:booklel


And Baron Corbin almost murdered Dean Ambrose with a forklift last week and didn't get in trouble at all either :lol



And I agree with everybody saying that Cena & Nikki feel fake. It was also so stupid that Cena just stood in the background like an idiot while Nikki did all the talking. Nikki's reasoning to what Maryse said made no sense, either.


----------



## Asuka842

Randy Orton commits arson and desecrates a grave, and he gets a spot in the WrestleMania main event. 

Baron Corbin commits kidnapping and attempted murder, and he gets a WrestleMania match against a former WWE World Champion. Even though everyone keeps saying he “crossed the line.” 

AJ Styles attacks Shane—after weeks (months?) of his genuine gripes being ignored—and he’s fired. Until he’s given a match against said Commissioner, that is. Still, Styles is the only one who has to face any repercussions in the first place. Remember fines? Corbin should have at least been fined. But there’s precedent that behaving chaotically and criminally gets you opportunities on SmackDown, so what was Styles supposed to do?

Again, how is AJ NOT the aggrieved party in all of this?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Why you even surprised guys? Didn't you realize yet? This is WWE in 2017, where a guy who trying to fuck a married woman is supposed to be face.


----------



## Asuka842

I cannot believe that I'm saying this, but I'm going to stick up for Stephanie here. Because if this were her, then she'd be getting killed for her blatant bias/hypocrisy.

And damn you WWE for making be defend Stephanie on anything these days.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Ambrose Girl said:


> And Baron Corbin almost murdered Dean Ambrose with a forklift last week and didn't get in trouble at all either :lol
> 
> 
> 
> And I agree with everybody saying that Cena & Nikki feel fake. It was also so stupid that Cena just stood in the background like an idiot while Nikki did all the talking. *Nikki's reasoning to what Maryse said made no sense, either.*


Sadly its the reasoning they're going with as DB parroted it on Talking Smack. Its not even what Maryse was talking about.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Cena always looks so fucking awkward around Nikki its like you have that booty on tap 24/7 yet you look like your freaking out you have to touch her


----------



## Donnie

Asuka842 said:


> Randy Orton commits arson and desecrates a grave, and he gets a spot in the WrestleMania main event.
> 
> Baron Corbin commits kidnapping and attempted murder, and he gets a WrestleMania match against a former WWE World Champion. Even though everyone keeps saying he “crossed the line.”
> 
> AJ Styles attacks Shane—after weeks (months?) of his genuine gripes being ignored—and he’s fired. Until he’s given a match against said Commissioner, that is. Still, Styles is the only one who has to face any repercussions in the first place. Remember fines? Corbin should have at least been fined. But there’s precedent that behaving chaotically and criminally gets you opportunities on SmackDown, so what was Styles supposed to do?
> 
> Again, how is AJ NOT the aggrieved party in all of this?


:clap


----------



## Simply Flawless

"Bellas don't have any stroke".....ummm yeeeeah let's ask Maria Kanellis about that shall we


----------



## Dolorian

Styles moved to the alumni section on the WWE site...










http://www.wwe.com/superstars


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ugh...the Shane McMahon Show is officially under way.

Meanwhile the world title match gets about seven minutes of extra build in the way of TALKING. 

They'll drastically need to step things up next week. They've only got two more hours to make us give a damn. Oops no I'm wrong, there's another episode to go after. Well...point still stands.


----------



## imthegame19

One Winged Angel said:


> The whole show was centered around AJ-Shane and Talking Smack will be the same :lol
> 
> I don't like it, it's not a main program. AJ-Cena III should be the main feud going into WM.



The whole show was centered around AJ/Shane because they had to set up the match basically in one night. Since everything else was just teasing potential feud. Smackdowns other big match ups in Cena,Nikki/Miz,Naryse, Orton/Bray and Ambrose/Corbin were already set up. Which is why they gave Bray week off last week and Ambrose week off this week. So they could spend time on other feuds that needed to be put together. I don't think we will see nearly as much AJ/Shane stuff the next two weeks.


----------



## Mox Girl

They still haven't even confirmed Ambrose/Corbin yet. WHY??? It's not that hard WWE, just confirm it already!! We better get it next week with a stipulation of some sort. And I better get Dean doing something awesome to make up for his absence this week, which I know was justified cos of the forklift thing but still, I missed him lol.


----------



## Bazinga

Great beatdown by AJ, again showing why he's the true best in the world.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

That Shane beatdown was savage


----------



## NJPW316

Smackdown was off the hook. AJ was phenomenal, and I don't mean that as a pun, it's just a true description. Miz and especially Maryse were fantastic with their promo. Those performances were better than anything on RAW in months.


----------



## kristie wilson

Ambrose Girl said:


> They still haven't even confirmed Ambrose/Corbin yet. WHY??? It's not that hard WWE, just confirm it already!! We better get it next week with a stipulation of some sort. And I better get Dean doing something awesome to make up for his absence this week, which I know was justified cos of the forklift thing but still, I missed him lol.


i missed him too. i'm sure he'll be on smackdown on tuesday. :grin2:


----------

